# List of bugs NOT fixed by 7.3.1



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I just got the 7.3.1 update, and it looks like the big bugs have been fixed. Thanks Tivo. :up: :up: :up:

This thread is to document the Tivo bugs that* haven't *been fixed with version 7.3.1. It's not intended as a complaint, but just a way to make the people at Tivo know what bugs are still out there and make it easier to keep track of.

If you haven't gotten the 7.3.1 update yet, DON'T add to this list. 7.3.1 seems to fix most of the 7.3 bugs. I'll start:

*BUG#1:*
- Hit Tivo-2 to go to the To Do List
- Highlight an upcoming show and hit Select.
- Hit LiveTV to go back to live TV.
- Now hit the left arrow (you may have to hit it twice). You get "An error occurred while getting data for the selected Program. Error code: Error #32."

I don't think this was new to 7.3; it's been around a while.

*BUG#2*
- Hit Guide
- Type in a channel number that isn't currently on the screen and hit enter. The guide updates to show that channel.
- Hit Info, and advance the day by one, and hit Select twice.

You will be taken to tomorrow's guide, but it will be back at the channel you are currently watching, rather than the one you typed in above. I'm pretty sure that in 7.2, changing the date for the guide would not reset the channel list back to the one you are currently watching. It would show whichever ones were listed when you hit Info.

*BUG#3*
The Guide actually shows you the day AFTER whatever you select in "Guide Options" selection late at night (after midnight). If you hit "Guide" and "Info", the Guide Options screen will show yesterday's date, but once you hit Select, it will show today's info. Here's an example from 2:23AM Monday:








-> hit select ->









Also, if you switch to another day in Guide Options and hit select, the Guide will show the data for the day after the one you selected. This happens at least between midnight and 2:30AM. It seems to stop sometime in the morning. Could it be using PDT instead of EDT to update the day on the Guide Options screen?

(I'm using a standalone single-tuner Series 2)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Guide takes 5 seconds to appear.

Channel changes results in progress/time bar appearing (and the channel banner seems to show up slower).

80HR Humax Burner.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

- Exiting a recording (that was recording when you started watching it) at the 59th minute of 60, does not initiate the delete confirmation dialog.
- Hitting the left arrow in a recording shows the program detail dialog but it isn't updated immediately. So the Resume Playing menu item may take you to the wrong point in the program if you click it soon after viewing this screen.
- The play bar still shows the recording icon after a recording finishes. You have to edit and resume playing to get the icon to disappear.
- The TTG transfer screen still shows the KidZone icon (the screen that says gives you the option to "Watch on this TV".)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

- The Keep Until screen still does not allow you to hold down the arrow to scroll through the dates as it did in previous versions before 7.3
- Live Guide, scroll to channel, Enter to change options, enter new date, channel goes back to live tv channel.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

- Live Guide, right arrow to highlight the current show, then down arrow past that show, then up arrow back to the current show. The title is "To be announced" and the description is "No information available".


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Messages, Read, Delete, LIve TV, Left arrow - Takes you back to the message you just deleted (or it did for me last night.)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Does it get rid of the stupid...moving you back towards the start of the list if you remove To Do recordings??? And can you hit clear to remove them instead of having to push excessive buttons???

I like to worry about the smallish stuff...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

supasta said:


> Messages, Read, Delete, LIve TV, Left arrow - Takes you back to the message you just deleted (or it did for me last night.)


I read the message and clicked Done Reading Message and when I backed up to Tivo Central it showed me the message again.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I read the message and clicked Done Reading Message and when I backed up to Tivo Central it showed me the message again.


Right, thats what I meant. 

Also, (as mentioned) my guide takes FOREVER!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TerpBE said:


> *BUG#1:*
> ...
> You get "An error occurred while getting data for the selected Program. Error code: Error #32."
> 
> I don't think this was new to 7.3; it's been around a while.


I don't get this with 7.2.2.



> *BUG#2*
> - Hit Guide
> - Type in a channel number that isn't currently on the screen and hit enter. The guide updates to show that channel.
> - Hit Info, and advance the day by one, and hit Select twice.
> ...


Correct, in 7.2.2 the Guide stays on the selected channel.

Single tuner (Humax) SA


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

Both in 7.3 and now 7.31., when I switch from normal mode to KizZone, the Now Showing data sometimes doesn't populate. It acts like it's there (can scroll up & down and "sort of" highlight rows, but there's no text). To clear this, I usually just exit the NS data screen (often get the out-of-KZ password screen) and then go back in and the show listing data will be populated.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't gone through everything yet as I just got 7.3.1 on my Toshiba today, but I just have to say -

*Thanks Tivo for giving me back my 'stop' button!!!!! *


----------



## jfossy (Jun 23, 2006)

And let's not forget: If it's 1:29 and you bring up the program guide, the list starts at 1:00 instead of 1:30


----------



## themckee (Jan 2, 2005)

jfossy said:


> And let's not forget: If it's 1:29 and you bring up the program guide, the list starts at 1:00 instead of 1:30


That is my greatest beef with 7.3/7.3.1! I thought it was a very good idea, kinda like how the TV Guide channel changes early.


----------



## mikegrb (May 19, 2006)

Pressing clear to delete a program on all but the first page of a multi-page list skips down past the next entry. If you are deleting a few things in a row and don't wait (or get them all marked for deletion before the first is done deleting) you will end up deleting the wrong show on accident. 

In addition, hitting thumbs down under Find Programs -> TiVo Suggestions and then pressing the down arrow will skip one or more programs rather then taking you to the next entry (but pre 7.3 did this as well IIRC).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

In 7.2 when I would transfer a video from my pc to my tivo and watch it while it would transfer I would get an error at the end of it saying that there was a problem with the transfer and it couldnt complete (but it did), instead of the delete option...

Is that fixed?

edit: just got the update, and no it still happens to me

error: "TRANSFER INTERRUPTED - The transfer has been temporarily interrupted. The DVR or the COMPUTERNAME DVR may have been unplugged or restarted, or there maybe a problem with the network........"

Also happens on MRV

current version: 7.3.1-tak-01-2-275


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I noticed that about the guide also....bit of a PITA. On my bdrm Tivo I can still enjoy the guide moving ahead when it should, thankfully!  

I'm still getting that '32' error code when I use the 'back' button. No giant biggie and certainly not anywhere NEAR as important as the stop button (I'm so thrilled to have it back!) but, hopefully, they will fix that too.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

In the suggestions folder (not sure if this happens in other groups as well), when I have 8 or 10 recordings listing, deleting a couple recordings creates the "X" next to them. When I then select a program down on the list before the list refreshes (to get rid of the programs X'ed out) and pull up its information (title, description, etc), I see the show I selected for a couple of seconds, then it changes to some other program down on the list. I have never seen this behavior before--usually when you hit "select" on a program in the listing, it gets locked in.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mikegrb said:


> Pressing clear to delete a program on all but the first page of a multi-page list skips down past the next entry. If you are deleting a few things in a row and don't wait (or get them all marked for deletion before the first is done deleting) you will end up deleting the wrong show on accident.


Yes, this has already caused me a lot of grief with 7.3.1. In fact, I think it is worse in 7.3.1 because the loading of the NPL is about 10 times slower.

I have to say after using it for a few days, that 7.3.1 is much slower than any version I have ever used. I have a S2 DT too which is a more powerful machine than the 540. I would hate to see the performance of the NPL and the ToDo list on those.


----------



## jfossy (Jun 23, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, was anything fixed by this "patch"? I sure haven't seen any improvement.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jfossy said:


> Just out of curiosity, was anything fixed by this "patch"? I sure haven't seen any improvement.


It fixed the mono sound issue in S2 DT units along with several other bugs. However, the tradeoff is an extremely slow Now Playing list and ToDo list along with many user interface bugs still being present. So other than being frustratingly slow, list bug causing accidental deletes, guide data errors, guide usage bugs, errors with the recording icon, the program detail page updating about 5 seconds after loading, etc, it works like a charm!


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> However, the tradeoff is an extremely slow Now Playing list and ToDo list along with many user interface bugs still being present. So other than being frustratingly slow, list bug causing accidental deletes, guide data errors, guide usage bugs, errors with the recording icon, the program detail page updating about 5 seconds after loading, etc, it works like a charm!


 Still exaggerating the issues I see... 

I swear, you have more problems and they're always much worse than anyone else... you can't even acknowledge and be appreciative of what has been fixed without knocking it down even further... a "tradeoff" my a**!!

Most all of the big issues affecting most people have been fixed...

It's not any slower than it was before 7.3.1... I've taken a stopwatch to it before and after, and it's nowhere near as slow as you proclaim... it's hard to fix what's in people's heads...

I know, I know, you're gonna say you're not exaggerating, you're just trying to help see TiVo be the best that it can be... but that's not how you come across to me... exaggerating issues does not help, and actually takes away from your credibility in reporting them...

And I'm not criticizing you, I would just like to see you be the best that you can be also...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> It's not any slower than it was before 7.3.1... I've taken a stopwatch to it before and after, and it's nowhere near as slow as you proclaim... it's hard to fix what's in people's heads...


If you want I can show you a picture of an empty NPL. If its not slower, then why does going to the program information screen not update the "Play" to "Resume Playing" for atleast 4 seconds? Can you explain to the others in my house why "Resume Playing" sends you to the wrong part of the program? I have already been yelled at more than once since Friday because of this.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> If you want I can show you a picture of an empty NPL. If its not slower, then why does going to the program information screen not update the "Play" to "Resume Playing" for atleast 4 seconds? Can you explain to the others in my house why "Resume Playing" sends you to the wrong part of the program? I have already been yelled at more than once since Friday because of this.


 I can't help explain for you what I don't even see myself...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not denying that there are still some issues that could use improvement.

It's just not as bad as you seem to want to make them out to be, and most all of the big issues have been resolved, and rather quickly I might add, which you seem to not want to recognize.

I do notice some sluggishness, like in the To Do List and the Guide, but it's not 10 seconds (not on the DT's), it's not all over, and it's not any worse than 7.3...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> I'm not denying that there are still some issues that could use improvement.
> 
> It's just not as bad as you seem to want to make them out to be, and most all of the big issues have been resolved, and rather quickly I might add, which you seem to not want to recognize.
> 
> I do notice some sluggishness, like in the To Do List and the Guide, but it's not 10 seconds, it's not all over, and it's not any worse than 7.3...


I already sad some of the bugs were fixed. What else do you want? I would like to keep this thread on topic. This thread isn't here to praise to all-mighty TiVo. This thread is here to report bugs in 7.3.1. The bugs I reported have already been reported by others so I'm not sure why you insist on ganging up on me.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mchips said:


> It's just not as bad as you seem to want to make them out to be


Why turn this thread into a battle? So what if his opinion (and possibly his TiVo) is different than yours.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

mchips said:


> I can't help explain for you what I don't even see myself...


Im not geting this bug. When i press resume playing it gos to were i sto 
ped

before.So far its doing the right thing :up:


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

GoAWest said:


> Both in 7.3 and now 7.31., when I switch from normal mode to KizZone, the Now Showing data sometimes doesn't populate. It acts like it's there (can scroll up & down and "sort of" highlight rows, but there's no text). To clear this, I usually just exit the NS data screen (often get the out-of-KZ password screen) and then go back in and the show listing data will be populated.


I've seen something similar to this is in various 7.x release when I left arrow out of a galleon folder. Now Playing either shows just recently deleted and other Tivo's on the network. Or the contents of the Galleon server with recently deleted and the other Tivo's at the end.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Why turn this thread into a battle? So what if his opinion (and possibly his TiVo) is different than yours.


Excellent question and point, but it didn't seem to have an impact the last time it was pointed out (in the 7.3 Bug List thread), althought the tone over there did improve somewhat.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> I already sad some of the bugs were fixed. What else do you want? I would like to keep this thread on topic. This thread isn't here to praise to all-mighty TiVo. This thread is here to report bugs in 7.3.1. The bugs I reported have already been reported by others so I'm not sure why you insist on ganging up on me.


 There's your typical exaggerations... I'm not ganging up on you... 

You can't even acknowledge what has been fixed, or how quickly, without striking it down and with sarcasm in the same breath.

Of course you want it to stay on topic, how dare anyone point out what has been fixed, when you've expended so much energy in trying to point out how much worse you think it is... it's better than 7.3 no matter how you want to twist it around to be otherwise...

I kept quiet for a long time after 7.3.1 came out, and just let you have your say... I finally felt someone needed to point out that it's not anywhere near as bad as you're trying to make it out to be...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Excellent question and point, but it didn't seem to have an impact the last time it was pointed out (in the 7.3 Bug List thread), althought the tone over there did improve somewhat.


 Yes, you told someone in that thread that they can disagree, just not there, for them to create their own thread if they want to disagree...

People reading these threads, who are still trying to make up their minds whether they want to get a TiVo or not, deserve to hear both sides, not just the one that you want to hear...


----------



## tallbob (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Rather than arguing, why not just put up some clear, complete data and let Tivo decide if its a problem worth whatever engineering tradeoff they had to make that caused this slowdown discussion. I'd love to see data like this:

_On my Tivo-branded, series-2, 540, 40 hour machine, running 7.3.1, the NPL of 10 things total appears in 3.1 seconds under 7.3.1 The elapsed time is measured from the TIVO button press in Tivo Central until the NPL screen is full of shows. This time is repeatable and stable over many interations. 
_ 
For all I know the severe slowdowns could only be happening when the number of things on the NPL is > 100 or only for COMCAST users...who knows

If anyone out there still has 7.2.x it would be very good to see actual timing changes once you upgrade to 7.3.1. Sadly, I got my download last night so I can't help out on this question.

I'm buying a new series 2- DT machine and I'll report those numbers when I get them.

TallBob


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just received the 7.3.1 update last night. I never got the 7.3 update. BEFORE I even looked at any of this whats wrong with 7.3 or 7.3.1 stuff I noticed that the ui was DEFINITELY SLOWER. When I change channels there is a slight delay that was NOT there with 7.2.x I played with it for at least 5 mins and mainly I noticed it becuase I used to scroll through the channels quickly and if I didn't like what was on the info (which showed immediately) I would keep pressing channel up. Now if you press channel up/down too fast the info for the channel you are on stays on the screen and it skips the channels in between and stops on the channel for the amount of times you pressed up because the ui isn't fast enough. This was NOT the case with 7.2.x because I did it ALL THE TIME so don't tell me I am imagining it.

Another minor thing happening, at least for me, is that sometimes when I press thumbs up for a show it actually plays the thumbs down sound!! I don't know what thats all about.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

This may be a new bug with 7.3.1? 

My Series 2 DT Tivo running 7.3.1 has rebooted twice today. Both of the incidents involved the Tivo recording a program and also transfering another program from the Tivo to my laptop at the same time. The program that was transfering was a four hour Dog Show recorded in basic quality.

After the reboot Tivo Desktop 2.3 Plus was completely frozen. I had to do the control-alt-delete thing to get it to shut down. When I started it back up I stopped the transfer and cancelled the partial recording because it wouldn't resume the transfer. After the second reboot with the frozen Tivo Desktop I rebooted the laptop, canceled the transfer and deleted the program. 

Now I am trying to transfer the Dog Show again. Everything appears to be going well and I will report back if it's successful. Note that the Tivo is not recording any program during this transfer.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

The Dog Show transfer completed this time.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

angel35 said:


> Im not geting this bug. When i press resume playing it gos to were i sto
> ped
> 
> before.So far its doing the right thing :up:


Its easy to reproduce the problem. Start watching a program (or resume watching), hit the left key, when the screen appears hit enter or play to continue watching and it will start up at the previously saved position.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Its easy to reproduce the problem. Start watching a program (or resume watching), hit the left key, when the screen appears hit enter or play to continue watching and it will start up at the previously saved position.


Ummm ... this is a feature and has been for years.

Where are you expecting the program to start?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tallbob said:


> For all I know the severe slowdowns could only be happening when the number of things on the NPL is > 100


It is fair to say that the that 7.3.0 and 7.3.1 seem more "sluggish" than 7.2.x.
My thoughts were that the time to populate the NPL, especially when first entering the KidZone NPL, seemed to be proportional to the number of programs on the NPL.

I have a 500GB drive in a DT, so it's not a normal comparasion with a 540.

I didn't see any noticable difference from 7.3 to 7.3.1.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Here's a weird one... my Guide button wouldn't work a few minutes ago! We pressed it several times and each time nothing would happen. The light on the TiVo did blink so the IR signal was received but no action what so ever. I jumped in and out of the main TiVo menu and now it works (slowly). No idea what caused that, and I've never seen it before.

A second weird one... I paused the CNET video arond lunch time and tonight when I turned the TV on it was still paused on that screen. I probably haven't paused and left a CNET download before, so I'm not sure what normaly happens... but I would have thought after 20 mins or whatever it'd jump to live TV.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Another list bug I found (although probably related to the other list bugs)... If you use quick delete to delete a program and view the program information for another program while that one still shows the 'X', when you go back to the list of programs the wrong program is selected.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Ummm ... this is a feature and has been for years.
> 
> Where are you expecting the program to start?


No, it starts at the previous location before the last location saved. So for instance if you stopped watching at :30, then resumed and stopped again at :45 minutes it will resume at :30 if you press resume before the screen updates. If you previously watched the program you can't see the screen update otherwise Play turns into Resume Playing. So in some cases you don't know when the screen has really finished updating. The whole point is that screen should update *before* it is shown.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Here's a weird one... my Guide button wouldn't work a few minutes ago! We pressed it several times and each time nothing would happen. The light on the TiVo did blink so the IR signal was received but no action what so ever. I jumped in and out of the main TiVo menu and now it works (slowly). No idea what caused that, and I've never seen it before.


My 240 S2 has done that since I got it with the OS from 3 years ago. It isn't just for the guide button, but every so often, maybe once every 2-3 months or so Tivo will spaz out and not respond to any keypresses. The yellow "I heard you" light still goes on and off on the unit but nothing happens. After about 1-2 mins or so it goes back to normal.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Killerz298 said:


> My 240 S2 has done that since I got it with the OS from 3 years ago. It isn't just for the guide button, but every so often, maybe once every 2-3 months or so Tivo will spaz out and not respond to any keypresses. The yellow "I heard you" light still goes on and off on the unit but nothing happens. After about 1-2 mins or so it goes back to normal.


If no buttons respond for minutes at a time it sounds more like a hard drive issue although it could be a software glitch. In Dave's case, it seemed other buttons responded except Guide. That seems more like a software glitch to me.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> No, it starts at the previous location before the last location saved. So for instance if you stopped watching at :30, then resumed and stopped again at :45 minutes it will resume at :30 if you press resume before the screen updates. If you previously watched the program you can't see the screen update otherwise Play turns into Resume Playing. So in some cases you don't know when the screen has really finished updating. The whole point is that screen should update *before* it is shown.


 I was finally able to reproduce it, but I have to hit Resume Playing in less than a second, then it starts at the beginning or the previous pause point instead of at the last point in the program...

If I count "one-one-thousand" before hitting Resume Playing, it starts at the right place... so I have to do it pretty quickly in order to reproduce it so it seems to take up to a second after exiting a program before the pause point is saved... so, I agree that perhaps it's just getting back to the program details screen too quickly instead of waiting until the resume point has been saved...

I've not noticed this before, and might never have, as I'm not in the habit of trying to resume a program immediately after I exit it...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> I was finally able to reproduce it, but I have to hit Resume Playing in less than a second, then it starts at the beginning or the previous pause point instead of at the last point in the program...
> 
> If I count "one-one-thousand" before hitting Resume Playing, it starts at the right place... so I have to do it pretty quickly in order to reproduce it so it seems to take up to a second after exiting a program before the pause point is saved... so, I agree that perhaps it's just getting back to the program details screen too quickly instead of waiting until the resume point has been saved...
> 
> I've not noticed this before, and might never have, as I'm not in the habit of trying to resume a program immediately after I exit it...


It also may have to do with the number of recordings you have. Currently, I have a little over 100 so loading the program details screen is very slow with 7.3.1.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> It also may have to do with the number of recordings you have. Currently, I have a little over 100 so loading the program details screen is very slow with 7.3.1.


 Good point, but I have two DT's, each with 400 GB drives, each with over 125 recordings, and I'm still not seeing the level of slowness that you claim to be seeing on yours, which I believe you also have stated that you have a DT, or is this on another model that you're experiencing such slowness?

As I stated earlier, I do notice some sluggishness as compared with 7.2.5a, but not to the extent you state, nor is it all over, and 7.3.1 is not any slower than 7.3... the two main areas that I notice it is in the To Do List and the Guide... but my To Do List is still completely populated in under 2 seconds... I've taken a stopwatch to it, as I know how misleading perceptions can be, even my own; a watched pot never boils, so to speak...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rainwater said:


> No, it starts at the previous location before the last location saved. So for instance if you stopped watching at :30, then resumed and stopped again at :45 minutes it will resume at :30 if you press resume before the screen updates. If you previously watched the program you can't see the screen update otherwise Play turns into Resume Playing. So in some cases you don't know when the screen has really finished updating. The whole point is that screen should update *before* it is shown.


Thanks for the clarification. I've seen that too.

It looks like a lot of the GUI "issues" could be solved by "update flags before display".


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

rainwater said:


> If no buttons respond for minutes at a time it sounds more like a hard drive issue although it could be a software glitch. In Dave's case, it seemed other buttons responded except Guide. That seems more like a software glitch to me.


Been happening since I got the tivo with the original drive as well as the 2 upgraded drives so I don't think it is a HD issue. Also have no other problems to indicate a HD issue.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mchips said:


> Good point, but I have two DT's, each with 400 GB drives, each with over 125 recordings, and I'm still not seeing the level of slowness that you claim to be seeing on yours, which I believe you also have stated that you have a DT, or is this on another model that you're experiencing such slowness?
> 
> As I stated earlier, I do notice some sluggishness as compared with 7.2.5a, but not to the extent you state, nor is it all over, and 7.3.1 is not any slower than 7.3... the two main areas that I notice it is in the To Do List and the Guide... but my To Do List is still completely populated in under 2 seconds... I've taken a stopwatch to it, as I know how misleading perceptions can be, even my own; a watched pot never boils, so to speak...


Just curious - do you have KZ on or off?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> Just curious - do you have KZ on or off?


 I've had it on and off... but it's off now...

So, I went and turned it back on to see if it would make a difference, and I'm getting the same responsiveness with it on as with it off; e.g., my To Do Lists still populate within about 2 seconds, and they begin populating almost immediately. Sometimes the items will just scroll onto the page, while other times the first half will pop up, and then the second half.

If I exit the To Do List and immediately go back in, then the entire page pops up almost immediately.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Since 7.3.1, with the performance issues, I wonder... has anyone re-run Guided Setup or done a Clear And Delete Everything?

OK, I know its a pain to do so (which is why I asked instead of tried), but it might be a possibility?


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

TydalForce said:


> Since 7.3.1, with the performance issues, I wonder... has anyone re-run Guided Setup or done a Clear And Delete Everything?
> 
> OK, I know its a pain to do so (which is why I asked instead of tried), but it might be a possibility?


Its an idea, but I don't think it would matter. I wish there was a tivo rollback priority list cause I would ditch this version ASAP.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Forget NPL.. just the basic functions of my Humax DVD 80 hr unit have slowed to a crawl. Very slow to respond to a guide request etc.

I signed up for the new software last week thinking - how bad can it be - and it is MUCH MUCH worse than 7.2.2. I should have listened to the warnings. Woops.

Now I'll go sign up for 7.3.1 .. *sigh*

J


----------



## lc_04 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's another one I've found that always occurs, and how to reproduce it:

1. Go into the Season Pass Manager (either by hitting Tivo+1, or selecting Find Programs, and Season Pass Manager.)

2. Select a program, and it will show the soonest upcoming episode.

3. Now go into View Upcoming Programs, and then hit left arrow.

4. The screen you just came from will no longer have the upcoming episode for that program, but rather the next item in the Now Playing List. Hitting left arrow again returns to the Season Pass Manager.

This has happened every time without fail for me. Can anyone else get this to happen?


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I also noticed that hitting the enter button when you are on a program's main screen no longer brings up the extended information about the show. You now have to press the info button to get to that screen. 

I also don't like when you have many programs in a folder if you go into one of the programs and view the extended information and then press the left button to go back to the program main screen then press the left button again it doesn't bring you back to the folder but to the main now playing screen and you have to go back into the folder (if thats where you wanted to be).


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

lc_04 said:


> Here's another one I've found that always occurs, and how to reproduce it:
> 
> 1. Go into the Season Pass Manager (either by hitting Tivo+1, or selecting Find Programs, and Season Pass Manager.)
> 
> ...


 We might need more information in order to reproduce this one, as I cannot get this to happen.

What model of TiVo do you have and what's the version number; e.g., 7.3.1-oth, 7.3.1-tak, etc.?

On Step 2, I don't get the "soonest upcoming episode," but instead I get:
Season Pass - for the heading
Program (Channel)
"There are 9 upcoming episodes"
"You have a Season Pass to this program"​Which is how it should operate. So, it's your Step 2 that sounds to be the problem, aside from your Step 4 taking you over to the Now Playing List. Very, very strange...

I continued with your steps anyway by selecting "View upcoming showings", and at Step 4 I'm returned to the same screen as in Step 2 above. So, it's working exactly as it should for me.

Are you able to do this with every Season Pass in your Season Pass Manager?

How many Season Passes do you have?

Are there any other steps or points that could help to reproduce it?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> We might need more information in order to reproduce this one, as I cannot get this to happen.
> 
> What model of TiVo do you have and what's the version number; e.g., 7.3.1-oth, 7.3.1-tak, etc.?
> 
> ...


The bug happens for every season pass I have on my DT w/7.3.1. No matter what season pass I choose, when I go to View Upcoming episodes, then hit left, I see an episode of "NewsRadio". I'm not even sure where it even gets NewsRadio from. Also hitting left again sends you back to the correct location in the SP manager.

Edit: It doesn't happen with Season Passes that are empty. But any SP that has an upcoming episode, the bug is present.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rainwater said:


> The bug happens for every season pass I have on my DT w/7.3.1. No matter what season pass I choose, when I go to View Upcoming episodes, then hit left, I see an episode of "NewsRadio". I'm not even sure where it even gets NewsRadio from. Also hitting left again sends you back to the correct location in the SP manager.
> 
> Edit: It doesn't happen with Season Passes that are empty. But any SP that has an upcoming episode, the bug is present.


 I just tried it again on five different TiVo's, selecting dozens of Season Passes that definitely have something scheduled in the To Do List, since I wasn't able to reproduce it before by selecting Season Passes that have upcoming episodes but may be repeats and therefore not scheduled in the To Do List, and could not duplicate this, not even on my DT's.

So, either things just work for me, or there has to be something else being entered into the mix to cause it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I went in and performed some different steps and it no longer happens. So it seems if you do something else it triggers it to work correctly. The steps are 100% correct, but it seems you can fix it by selecting more detail for a show. Sounds like some type of reference is not intialized correctly. Thats probably why you do not see it because it already has been initialized correctly for you.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Killerz298 said:


> I also noticed that hitting the enter button when you are on a program's main screen no longer brings up the extended information about the show. You now have to press the info button to get to that screen.


 I can confirm that one.... the Enter used to work, but now it doesn't...



Killerz298 said:


> I also don't like when you have many programs in a folder if you go into one of the programs and view the extended information and then press the left button to go back to the program main screen then press the left button again it doesn't bring you back to the folder but to the main now playing screen and you have to go back into the folder (if thats where you wanted to be).


 But I can't duplicate this one, not as stated...

I tried a folder with 16 recordings, since you said "many": 
Select recording.
Press Info to view Program Details extended information.
Press Info or Select or Left Arrow to return to the Program screen (I tried all three).
Press Left Arrow, and I am returned to the Group.
So, there might be some additional steps or specific situations needed to duplicate this as well.

I've heard of something similar to this, reported before 7.3, but it required a very specific sequence of steps to get it to start happening, and then it would continue to happen until a restart.

A restart would then return things to normal, until repeating those very specific steps again.

So, I'd be interested to know if a restart fixes this for you as well...


----------



## lc_04 (Jun 16, 2006)

mchips said:


> We might need more information in order to reproduce this one, as I cannot get this to happen.
> 
> What model of TiVo do you have and what's the version number; e.g., 7.3.1-oth, 7.3.1-tak, etc.?
> 
> ...


I made a couple mistakes when I wrote this since it was kind of late. Let me try to explain again. Ignore what I said about 'soonest upcoming episode'. I meant that when you select a Season Pass, you get a screen that shows HOW MANY upcoming episodes there are for the program, along with the Season Pass options.
Now go into View Upcoming Episodes, and then hit Left to go back. What comes up now for me (every time) is the screen for the next program to be recorded in the TO DO LIST (not the Now playing list like i mistakenly wrote).

So to walk you through what I'm doing:
I selected Late Show With David Letterman, from the Season Passes, and go to View Upcoming episodes. Then I hit left, and what displays now, is not the screen with the Season Pass options for Letterman, but the screen for the 6:00 news, as that is the next program on my To Do List to be recorded.

As for your other questions, I have the 80-hour model made by Tivo, and I'm running 7.3.1.oth.
I have 16 season passes.

Sorry for not explaining this right the first time around. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hrm... I can't seem to duplicate it now either. Maybe it was somewhere else where this was happening, I am unsure. I will make note of it if I come across it again.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

lc_04 said:


> As for your other questions, I have the 80-hour model made by Tivo, and I'm running 7.3.1.oth. I have 16 season passes.


When you say 80 hour, is it the ST or the DT (540 or 649)? I am not able to duplicate this problem. When I left click it comes back to the same Season Pass, and I tried this on several shows. Is this consistent for every Season Pass or only certain ones? Which remote do you have, the Tivo peanut or a third party?


----------



## lc_04 (Jun 16, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> When you say 80 hour, is it the ST or the DT (540 or 649)? I am not able to duplicate this problem. When I left click it comes back to the same Season Pass, and I tried this on several shows. Is this consistent for every Season Pass or only certain ones? Which remote do you have, the Tivo peanut or a third party?


It's the 540 model, and it is the original remote that came with it. And yes, it happens for every single Season Pass.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

This bug still isn't fixed. Apparently Tivo doesn't do testing outside of the Pacific time zone.



> Has anybody else seen the issue where the Guide actually shows you the day AFTER whatever you select in "Guide Options" selection. This seems to only occur late at night (after midnight). If you hit "Guide" and "Info", the Guide Options screen will show yesterday's date, but once you hit Select, it will show today's info. Here's an example from 2:23AM Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Nome (May 20, 2006)

Killerz298 said:


> I just received the 7.3.1 update last night. I never got the 7.3 update. BEFORE I even looked at any of this whats wrong with 7.3 or 7.3.1 stuff I noticed that the ui was DEFINITELY SLOWER. When I change channels there is a slight delay that was NOT there with 7.2.x I played with it for at least 5 mins and mainly I noticed it becuase I used to scroll through the channels quickly and if I didn't like what was on the info (which showed immediately) I would keep pressing channel up. Now if you press channel up/down too fast the info for the channel you are on stays on the screen and it skips the channels in between and stops on the channel for the amount of times you pressed up because the ui isn't fast enough. This was NOT the case with 7.2.x because I did it ALL THE TIME so don't tell me I am imagining it.


Exactly my problem. Cancelled a 2nd Tivo purchase until this is worked out.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

G-Nome said:


> Exactly my problem. Cancelled a 2nd Tivo purchase until this is worked out.


If a very minor problem changing channels while surfing live TV is an issue for you, perhaps that's a good move.

Most people that maximize their Tivo would never even see such a bug.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok so here is a new one, I don't know if it is related to 7.3.1 or not though but I have never seen it happen before.

I was using Tivo Desktop 7.2 to xfer 2 shows to my PC. I checked in on it a little later and it said xfer has been delayed (no progress being made). So I cancelled it.

Just a few mins ago I went on the Tivo to watch a show that recorded tonight at 10 (I think it was recording at the same time of the failed xfer so maybe they are related but I am not sure when I started the xfer) and I noticed that there were two recordings in the folder. One recording was for the first 6 mins of the show, and the second recording started 12 mins into the show and went to the end. I don't know what the hell happened to the middle 6 mins and why it was split in two, or if it was related to the failed xfer.... 

Very odd....


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Have not seen this mentioned yet:

I have my PC on with the TiVo server running. 

On the Now Playing List > PC > Select Program with RIGHT arrow > There are scroll arrows on that page, and will let you "scroll" 2 pages, but nothing scrolls.

And, as previously mentioned - the KZ logo is also on that page.


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

Just to add to the fray...

All of my Tivo's are definitely slower since receiving the 7.3.1 update. 

- Changing channels
- Upon deleting a show it still appears in the Now Playing screen for a second or two after the delete.
- The guide is also very slow.

There is an issue with this that will hopefully be fixed in 7.3.2...


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Killerz298 said:


> Ok so here is a new one, I don't know if it is related to 7.3.1 or not though but I have never seen it happen before.
> 
> I was using Tivo Desktop 7.2 to xfer 2 shows to my PC. I checked in on it a little later and it said xfer has been delayed (no progress being made). So I cancelled it.
> 
> ...


See my earlier post on page 2 in this thread. This is the exact thing that happened with me. I have resolved to not transfer a show to my PC while the Tivo is recording a program until this issue is fixed. It happened to me twice. What happened is that your Tivo rebooted and that is why you have two different recordings of one show. The reboot caused your Tivo Desktop to freeze up making you have to cancel the transfer etc.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

TivoZorro said:


> Killerz298 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so here is a new one, I don't know if it is related to 7.3.1 or not though but I have never seen it happen before.
> ...


Can you both post what network adapters you are using (or that you're using the built-in port on the DT)? There were reports that specific adapters could cause similar behavior, prior to the 7.3.1 release.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

gonzotek said:


> Can you both post what network adapters you are using (or that you're using the built-in port on the DT)? There were reports that specific adapters could cause similar behavior, prior to the 7.3.1 release.


My 2 Tivos are connected to my wireless network using the Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapters.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I am using a linksys USB200M wired to my WGR614 router. I never had any problems transferring while recording/watching with this setup prior to 7.3.1

Also, my Tivo desktop didn't actually freeze, the recording just stopped xfering and it said delayed in the status and said no progress is being made. I canceled fine and then restarted the xfer. 

I didn't have my tv on at the time so I don't know if my Tivo actually rebooted during all this.


----------



## markar (Apr 12, 2005)

rainwater said:


> No, it starts at the previous location before the last location saved. So for instance if you stopped watching at :30, then resumed and stopped again at :45 minutes it will resume at :30 if you press resume before the screen updates. If you previously watched the program you can't see the screen update otherwise Play turns into Resume Playing. So in some cases you don't know when the screen has really finished updating. The whole point is that screen should update *before* it is shown.


I've got this same problem, but worse - as far as I can tell, Play NEVER turns into Resume Playing for me. Every time I resume playing, I am back at the beginning of the show.

I have a few shows saved from before the update that had a saved location (I leave shows at the 15 minute mark to indicate to my wife that I have seen it and she can watch the show in my absence). These shows allow Resume Playing, but will always start from the saved location, no matter where I leave the location, or even when I watch it to the end. Also, if I watch to the end, Tivo does not ask if I want to delete the show.

As far as I can tell, it is as if all location information can no longer be updated for any show. It is all frozen wherever it was at the time of the update to 7.3.1, new shows frozen at minute zero.

This seems related to the problem you described above, but it sounds like your problem resolves itself if you wait a few seconds for the screen to update. My other screen updates have gotten slower, deleting a show shows the X for a second or two, but that doesn't sound any worse than other people are reporting.

I have a Series 2 Sony upgraded to 360 gigs. Probably 150 shows saved, counting the Tivo selections.

Also, can anyone suggest how to hit the Info button using a Sony remote, which doesn't have an Info button? I was perfectly happy using the Enter button for show information, and that information now appears to be completely unavailable on a Sony Tivo. It's hard to believe that the reason for changing the button, whatever that was, was worth eliminating the feature for all Sony Tivo users. Maybe there is some undocumented key combo that will do the trick.

I actually have two Sony Tivo's entirely because of the remote. I passionately hate the peanut remote, with a hand-mangling design that seems to ignore every rule of useability. I've always known that the Sony remote has fewer buttons, but this is the first time it has screwed me.

Mark


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry don't know if this has been posted, I have a Humax series 2, 7.3.1 , 590. 
Since I received the 7.3.1 update, I am having random reboots at least once a day if not more. This started the day after I received the update, I have Network Magic and can see the times it reboots on the network. Never had this before......


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

markar said:


> Also, can anyone suggest how to hit the Info button using a Sony remote, which doesn't have an Info button?


 Do you have a 'Display' button... the 'Info' button was labeled 'Display' on old TiVo remotes... it has been changed to 'Info' on newer remotes... I've never seen the Sony remote, so I have no idea what it looks like or what buttons it has or doesn't have, but if it has a 'Display' button, that's probably it...

Btw, I love the design of the peanut remote... to each his own, and I guess it's good that you have found a design more to your tastes with the Sony remote... and I'm just as happy with the peanut remote...


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

Twice tonight the silly Tivo changed one tuner to a channel to record a show when the other tuner was already on that channel! I was watching the live buffer on NBC and the other tuner was on SCI-FI. One minute before the show started I got a message that it was going to change the channel to record the show. Sure enough, once I finished up the buffer BOTH tuners were on the same channel.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I found another problem that happened twice to me. Tivo wanted to change the channel to record something and popped up with the "change channel or stay on this channel" message. I selected "change channel" and hit select, and the Tivo became unresponsive. The message stayed on the screen (with the checkbox next to change channel), and none of the buttons would do anything. The yellow LED would light up, indicating that Tivo was receiving the signals, but none of the buttons on the remote actually did anything, so there was no way to get rid of the message on the screen.

This continued until Tivo changed the channel and the recording started. Once that happened, everything was back to normal.

However, the second time it happened, the live TV was paused when the message popped up. I selected "change the channel", and Tivo became unresponsive again. But since it was paused, once Tivo changed the channel, I was still stuck on the paused screen with the "change channel" message. Since none of the buttons did anything, I was completely stuck. I turned off the TV, and it was back to normal in the morning. I don't know if it continued until Tivo recorded the next show or if it eventually timed out, but it was stuck for at least several minutes.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

TerpBE said:


> However, the second time it happened, the live TV was paused when the message popped up. I selected "change the channel", and Tivo became unresponsive again. But since it was paused, once Tivo changed the channel, I was still stuck on the paused screen with the "change channel" message. Since none of the buttons did anything, I was completely stuck. I turned off the TV, and it was back to normal in the morning. I don't know if it continued until Tivo recorded the next show or if it eventually timed out, but it was stuck for at least several minutes.


This has happened to me once with 7.3.1 as well. I waited a half hour and when the show was done recording I pulled the plug on the TiVo and everything was okay when it came back up.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Test said:


> In 7.2 when I would transfer a video from my pc to my tivo and watch it while it would transfer I would get an error at the end of it saying that there was a problem with the transfer and it couldnt complete (but it did), instead of the delete option...
> 
> Is that fixed?
> 
> ...


I get this too - annoying bug, but not a showstopper. Didn't realize that it's been there for more than one software release. Not good... 

--Tedd


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if there is any estimate on fixing these bugs?


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

GoAWest said:


> Both in 7.3 and now 7.31., when I switch from normal mode to KizZone, the Now Showing data sometimes doesn't populate. It acts like it's there (can scroll up & down and "sort of" highlight rows, but there's no text). To clear this, I usually just exit the NS data screen (often get the out-of-KZ password screen) and then go back in and the show listing data will be populated.


I've seen this many times in the previous version (without KidZone).

All these 7.3.1 bugs makes me wonder of Tivo fired their programming staff and outsourced the work to a bunch of .....


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Guide takes 5 seconds to appear.
> 
> Channel changes results in progress/time bar appearing (and the channel banner seems to show up slower).
> 
> 80HR Humax Burner.


Also, if you change channels quickly (About 2 per second) the channel banner will NOT update, or will not appear if it wasn't being displayed when you started. 
It used to display the new channel's show title immeidately. Now, it doesn't update until just before the video unblanks. 
This makes finding a show by title in live mode extremely slow. (Try to quickly change to TWC in the morning to check the weather..)


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Transfers often act as if they had some kind of problem completing--you get an error when you get to the end, and the show is now no longer in your now playing list. Yet you get to see the entire show as far as I can tell.

Deleting doesn't always work--haven't been able to quantify exactly when it doesn't. I've tried deleting some things mutliple times, and still had them not delete. p.s. I'm using folder view if that makes any difference.

Lots of things are still slower than before, but better than before the .1 release.


----------



## Guyute1210 (Jan 3, 2005)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Does it get rid of the stupid...moving you back towards the start of the list if you remove To Do recordings??? And can you hit clear to remove them instead of having to push excessive buttons???
> 
> I like to worry about the smallish stuff...


IDK about you, but this is one of my biggest complaints with 7.3


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Guyute1210 said:


> MasterOfPuppets said:
> 
> 
> > Does it get rid of the stupid...moving you back towards the start of the list if you remove To Do recordings??? And can you hit clear to remove them instead of having to push excessive buttons???
> ...


 These have been fixed in 7.3.1... (i.e., the clear button works again to delete items from the TDL and it no longer jumps back like it did)


----------



## eleazar (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't know if this is a "new feature" or a bug, but when I press play to watch any show, the channel banner appears at the top and sits there for about 5 seconds. I don't remember it doing that before and it's actually annoying because sometimes they give you info on the show you don't want to see and now instead of just pressing play and watching the show, I have to press play and then left arrow so that I don't read the description.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

I've noticed sluggishness in the to-do list and the NPL. Not too bad, but it used to have everything on the screen when I selected either of those. Now I see it populate the list after I open it (list item 1, then item 2, and so on - but rapidly).

I've also noticed a sporadic bug when reaching the end of a recorded program. It used to be when I reached the end it brought up the delete/don't delete dialog. Now sometimes it will go back to the program info immediately and list "resume playing" instead of "play" (it doesn't realize you hit the end). If I resume, it plays the last second or so again and then gives the correct dialog.

As I said this is somewhat sporadic - it doesn't do it everytime (about 20% or so) and I can not reproduce it at will. It does this on both of my S2's running 7.3.1 so it isn't unit specific.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

eleazar said:


> I don't know if this is a "new feature" or a bug, but when I press play to watch any show, the channel banner appears at the top and sits there for about 5 seconds. I don't remember it doing that before and it's actually annoying because sometimes they give you info on the show you don't want to see and now instead of just pressing play and watching the show, I have to press play and then left arrow so that I don't read the description.


I have the SAME exact problem. It's pissing me off. I tested on a friend's TiVo which was running the 7.2 software and the channel banner NEVER shows when you play a show off the Now Playing List.

The fact that it sits for like 5 seconds, obscuring the show at the beginning is starting to annoy me.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

tewcewl said:


> I have the SAME exact problem. It's pissing me off. I tested on a friend's TiVo which was running the 7.2 software and the channel banner NEVER shows when you play a show off the Now Playing List.
> 
> The fact that it sits for like 5 seconds, obscuring the show at the beginning is starting to annoy me.


 It depends on where you play it from...

On 7.2 and prior, if you press Play while on the Now Playing List, before you enter the program details, it will show the banner... if you enter the program details first, which essentially is showing the same description as the banner, it doesn't show the banner then...

What's different with 7.3 is that the banner shows regardless of which method is used to start the program...

However, either way, pressing clear or the left-arrow will clear the banner, so you don't have to wait for it to clear on its own...


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

mchips said:


> It depends on where you play it from...
> 
> On 7.2 and prior, if you press Play while on the Now Playing List, before you enter the program details, it will show the banner... if you enter the program details first, which essentially is showing the same description as the banner, it doesn't show the banner then...
> 
> ...


So this isn't considered a bug then?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

tewcewl said:


> So this isn't considered a bug then?


 That's a loaded question, and we don't know for sure...

People who are used to it the old way, probably consider it a bug. Those who prefer the banner to always show, probably consider it a feature.

I was only pointing out that when you press Play from the NPL (from the List, before selecting the program and displaying the program description), the banner has always shown, so it's not a bug there, or anything new.

But when selecting the program to get into the program description first, and then pressing or selecting Play, it used to be that the banner would not show. Now that it does, some might consider that a bug...

I was also then just pointing out that you don't have to wait several seconds for it to go away on its own, but can clear it immediately by pressing Clear of Left-Arrow.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Alright then. I'll left-arrow it.

Put me in the group that thinks its redundant to read a description of a program that you just read the description of if you're coming from the episode page.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mhalver said:


> I've also noticed a sporadic bug when reaching the end of a recorded program. It used to be when I reached the end it brought up the delete/don't delete dialog. Now sometimes it will go back to the program info immediately and list "resume playing" instead of "play" (it doesn't realize you hit the end). If I resume, it plays the last second or so again and then gives the correct dialog.
> 
> As I said this is somewhat sporadic - it doesn't do it everytime (about 20% or so) and I can not reproduce it at will. It does this on both of my S2's running 7.3.1 so it isn't unit specific.


That is the bug I came here looking for as well (I think). I thought I'd read this bug only happens when watching a show that is being recorded when you start viewing, but that doesn't seem to be the case at all. And yeah, it doesn't always happen.

I am used to hitting the Tivo button at the end of the show (before it actually stops playing). That used to always trigger the delete/don't delete dialog. Now it dumps me back to NPL most of the time instead.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> That is the bug I came here looking for as well (I think). I thought I'd read this bug only happens when watching a show that is being recorded when you start viewing, but that doesn't seem to be the case at all. And yeah, it doesn't always happen.
> 
> I am used to hitting the Tivo button at the end of the show (before it actually stops playing). That used to always trigger the delete/don't delete dialog. Now it dumps me back to NPL most of the time instead.


Also, it doesn't reset the play location to the beginning. So the next time you try to watch the show it will start at the end where you left off.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

greg_b, rain, yours are both related, and it only happens when watching a program while it is still being recorded...

Which is evident by seeing the red record icon still on the playbar after the program has finished recording... it appears that a flag is not getting reset to indicate the recording has finished, and therefore once you reach the end, it doesn't prompt to delete it, and whether you left-arrow out, or use the TiVo button, it doesn't reset back to the beginning because it believes the program is still being recorded, and therefore plans to return you to that same spot, which happens to be the end because it has actually already stopped recording; but because that flag is not getting reset, TiVo doesn't realize it... this is most likely something that will get fixed in a future update...

To test it, start watching a program while it is still being recorded. Press the playbar once it has finished recording, and you should still see the red record icon on the playbar. Don't exit the program until you finish watching it, and you won't receive the delete prompt... 

However, if you do exit the recording after it has completed recording, but before reaching the end, and then go back into it, the red recording icon will be gone, and it will then prompt to delete when you do reach the end...

Just check the playbar when you get to the end of a recording... if it shows the red record icon, you won't get the delete prompt, and it won't reset the recording to start at the beginning, because as far as it's concerned, the program is still being recorded... but if you don't see the red record icon, you should get the delete prompt...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> greg_b, rain, yours are both related, and it only happens when watching a program while it is still being recorded...
> 
> Which is evident by seeing the red record icon still on the playbar after the program has finished recording...


That is what I had read before, but I see this bug quite often with shows that are *not* currently being recorded. In fact, I never watch shows behind real time like that. I don't use my Tivo that way. I would go so far as to say I exclusively watch shows I've recorded days or weeks ago. And I've seen this bug a lot since 7.3.x.

Example: I hit it again last night when I finally got around to watching the 4400 from last week. (Should've just deleted it before watching it. )


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> That is what I had read before, but I see this bug quite often with shows that are *not* currently being recorded. In fact, I never watch shows behind real time like that. I don't use my Tivo that way. I would go so far as to say I exclusively watch shows I've recorded days or weeks ago. And I've seen this bug a lot since 7.3.x.


 I'm sorry, but I have to question it, and believe that you're seeing it if you began watching it while it was being recorded... or, you're not getting into the last 5 minutes of the program when you're exiting...

I have five TiVo's, all on 7.3.1, and I've *never* seen it unless I've began watching the program while it was still being recorded...

I believe it's possible, and typical, when people don't realize why something is happening, it seems more random... but if you watch it very closely from this point forward, I'd bet good money that you'll only see it happen if you begin watching the program while it's still being recorded (just be sure you're getting into the final 5 minutes of the program before exiting, or it won't prompt either)...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mchips said:


> or, you're not getting into the last 5 minutes of the program when you're exiting...


Hmmm. In my example, I do pad the 4400's end time... I will definitely watching closer for this bug.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchips said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to question it, and believe that you're seeing it if you began watching it while it was being recorded... or, you're not getting into the last 5 minutes of the program when you're exiting...


I can confirm Greg's issue and this does indeed occur within the last 5 minutes of a program. I just watched a suggestion and hit the TiVo button at :59 of 1:00. No prompt occured and I was sent to TC. Going back to the suggestion and resuming started me at the :59 mark. Hitting the tivo button again did show the prompt. This suggestion was recorded yesterday so its not always caused by the recording while starting to watch issue.

So it is indeed an issue with recordings that have already been recording but it doesn't occur 100% of the time. I am not sure if it is an issue with using the tivo button because I generally use the left arrow which may be why I haven't noticed this particular issue before.


----------



## jimhas (Jul 29, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Guide takes 5 seconds to appear.
> 
> Channel changes results in progress/time bar appearing (and the channel banner seems to show up slower).
> 
> 80HR Humax Burner.


Right! In fact the channel changes then the channel banner changes 1 second later. The channel banner used to change first allowing you to scroll quickly through channels while watching the channel banner. When you got to the channel you wanted you stopped. This is not possible now. The change of sequence from "banner then video" to "video then banner" is really annoying.

Does anyone know if this new "bug" is scheduled to be fixed?


----------



## Segway (Jul 31, 2006)

Click the Guide Button on your Tivo remote
Click your Info button and make sure that your Style is: Tivo Live Guide
Choose Done Changing Options

You should see two sections of your guide. The left showing you your channels and the right, showing you your upcoming programming for the channel you're on.

Press up or down on your left window to select a different channel. Next move to the right window >> which highlights the current program on that channel and press your Select Button.

Do you get an In Progress window?

I could swear that Tivo would just take me to the show I selected. Now I get this dreaded In Progress window. It's been this way for over a month now and I still can't get used to it. If they are going to take me to an In Progress window, at least give me the option to Watch Now from that window.

What's even more buggy is ff you do get an In Progress window, click on << to go back to the Guide. Still on the right hand side, scroll down a few programs that have not aired yet then scroll back up to the show that's currently playing and try pressing Select again. Does your In Progress window come up now? Mine doesn't - I just get their Dong sound.

I'm getting all sorts of replies from Tivo, none of which are to my satisfaction. I'm trying to get them to admit to a buggy update and to fix the problem. Just looking for confirmation from other Tivo users - I need backup. Tivo is making it sound like I'm the only one with this problem.

Thanks in advance for you help. - My System Info is as follows..

Manf. Brand: Tivo
Platform: Series2
Software Version: 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140
Tivo Account Status: 5roduct Lifetime Service
Tivo Service Level: C: 082106
Cable Provider Comcast
Cable Lineup: Digital


Segway


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I have no idea if this is a 7.3.1 bug or just a random thing, but I had a weird reboot yesterday:

Since I got the DT, I've had 2 TiVos sharing one wireless adapter. I just switch it back and forth when I get warned that guide data is running low. Yesterday I got that message on the S2, so I plugged in the adapter and chose "connect to the TiVo service now." I got the screen that shows connection progress, and it allows you to exit out and do something else while it's connecting. I pressed TiVo to do that, and it froze and rebooted. The weird thing was that after the "powering up" and "almost there" screens, it returned to the connection in progress screen for about 2 seconds. Then, it went to the opening animation sequence. 

I immediately tried connecting again and it didn't have any problems.


----------



## Weird (Mar 1, 2002)

Ok, I've run into a few problems with 7.3.1, they have made a little progress.

The slight pause at times is horible, but it's not as fast as pre 7.3

The best one I've seen is having groups turned on in NPL. I had 5 episodes of "I Love the 70's". After watching one, I deleted it, the TiVo decided to split the group into two groups. This wouldn't be a big deal, but no matter what group I went to, it was the same two shows. Exiting the group, the NPL started freaking out and started shuffling the groups around. I turned off groups and was able to watch the oldest two shows and turned the groups back on.

Sorry for the ramble but this cracked me up.

Weird


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Ditto long banner display on playback of a program, regardless of whether you tell it to use a short banner display time. Very different behavior than before. Definitely worse than previous versions in my opinion.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> That is what I had read before, but I see this bug quite often with shows that are *not* currently being recorded. In fact, I never watch shows behind real time like that. I don't use my Tivo that way. I would go so far as to say I exclusively watch shows I've recorded days or weeks ago. And I've seen this bug a lot since 7.3.x.
> 
> Example: I hit it again last night when I finally got around to watching the 4400 from last week. (Should've just deleted it before watching it. )


I'm pretty sure that I have seen it with shows that have already recorded as well. I am pretty sure that I saw it happen with an episode of Nightmares and Dreamscapes that I had recorded the night before.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Our Tivo's (540 and 240) jumped right to 7.3.1 w/o receiving 7.3. The first thing I too noticed was some delay with button presses and menu movements. It's something we can deal with and I'm sure will be fixed eventually.

However since the update the 540 Tivo has been experiencing something very strange that has me some what concerned. When playing a saved show randomly every once and awhile the show will not pause but almost freeze for 1-2 seconds then start playing again. Similar if you were playing a mpg file on a slower computer and opened up some large application which would cause all the resources to go to that new application for a few seconds while it was opening. It's hard to explain but I have seen it occur years ago on one of my old computers.

That freezing doesn't occur every time we play a video, nor every day. It's just entirely random. At first I dismissed it as being our cable provider having a blip, but then I rewound the video a few sconds past where it occured. When I played it again it did not freeze. So I'm pretty sure resources on the Tivo were being used for some other process. 

I'm going to try to see if it might coincide with the cnet download or something similar.

That's the only really big issue I have. I can deal with menu delays but I sort of dislike having choppy video when i'm watching it


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

MCHIPS :

Are ANY of your five TIVO's a HUMAX DVD model? Cause I can confirm that my Humax 595 series DVD unit is DEATHLY slow to pull up the guide, change channels.. go to the Now Playing Menu etc.. 

My other TIVO, a 240 Series S2 isn't much worse than with 7.2 -- I find it acceptable. But the Humax unit is really really annoying to use. If I compare the 595 side by side with the 240 in terms of 'responsiveness' to remote commands, the 240 is a virtual speed demon. The Humax was slow like this before with a previous version prior to 7.2.x but got better with 7.2.x.



I'm hoping that will once again be the case because as it is, its seriously detracting from my enjoyment of the TIVO experience.

J


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mearlus said:


> When playing a saved show randomly every once and awhile the show will not pause but almost freeze for 1-2 seconds then start playing again.


When this happened was TiVo Desktop running on any computers in your home? I've seen this a handful of times over the last few months and *suspect* it's related to my Desktop software.



lajohn27 said:


> Are ANY of your five TIVO's a HUMAX DVD model? Cause I can confirm that my Human 595 series DVD unit is DEATHLY slow to pull up the guide, change channels.. go to the Now Playing Menu etc..


Mine is pretty slow as well and the random out-of-sync banner/timebar appearances are annoying.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

davezatz said:


> When this happened was TiVo Desktop running on any computers in your home? I've seen this a handful of times over the last few months and *suspect* it's related to my Desktop software.


Yes, I believe it is running on one of my desktops but not transfering. I'll kill that and see if I see it occur over a week. Thanks for the idea. Would make sense if the Desktop software would poll the Tivo for info randomly and the Tivo spends a few ms responding.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mearlus said:


> Yes, I believe it is running on one of my desktops but not transfering. I'll kill that and see if I see it occur over a week. Thanks for the idea.


I should have also mentioned Galleon as a possible suspect. Though maybe I just have a failing drive (though it hasn't failed yet and these incidents are sporadic).


----------



## clay900 (Aug 4, 2006)

lajohn27 said:


> MCHIPS :
> 
> Are ANY of your five TIVO's a HUMAX DVD model? Cause I can confirm that my Humax 595 series DVD unit is DEATHLY slow to pull up the guide, change channels.. go to the Now Playing Menu etc..
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation as you, own both a 595 and 240, 595 is like watching old people, well you know. Anyway, I spent about 2 hours on the phone with Tivo and Humax, and Humax finally gave me an answer (surprisingly they called me back to tell me (she had to email her boss), excellent customer service). Anyway, they are supposedly aware of the problem, and are working on a software upgrade to fix the issues. Same old story, but this seemed to be a pretty straight forward answer, finally....


----------



## poserrbf (Apr 29, 2005)

mearlus said:


> Our Tivo's (540 and 240) jumped right to 7.3.1 w/o receiving 7.3. The first thing I too noticed was some delay with button presses and menu movements. It's something we can deal with and I'm sure will be fixed eventually.
> 
> However since the update the 540 Tivo has been experiencing something very strange that has me some what concerned. When playing a saved show randomly every once and awhile the show will not pause but almost freeze for 1-2 seconds then start playing again. Similar if you were playing a mpg file on a slower computer and opened up some large application which would cause all the resources to go to that new application for a few seconds while it was opening. It's hard to explain but I have seen it occur years ago on one of my old computers.
> 
> ...


You know what, the same thing has been happening to me too. It happened once for the first time maybe 1-2 weeks ago, went away after a reboot, then all of a sudden it happened again tonight. I worried it might be my harddrive, but it is not a constant thing at all. I checked the internal temperature through the systems menu but it says it is normal. Maybe it has something to do with the update? I have the 140 (or is it 180) hour tivo. It is about 1.5 years old. No tivo desktop running here.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I can confirm Greg's issue and this does indeed occur within the last 5 minutes of a program. I just watched a suggestion and hit the TiVo button at :59 of 1:00. No prompt occured and I was sent to TC. Going back to the suggestion and resuming started me at the :59 mark. Hitting the tivo button again did show the prompt. This suggestion was recorded yesterday so its not always caused by the recording while starting to watch issue.
> 
> So it is indeed an issue with recordings that have already been recording but it doesn't occur 100% of the time. I am not sure if it is an issue with using the tivo button because I generally use the left arrow which may be why I haven't noticed this particular issue before.


Finally happened to me again tonight. This was not a suggestion, it was an episode of the Unit recorded back in March. A recording was happening while I was watching it, if that makes any difference.

Went and played it again and it resumed at the :59 mark. Hitting the Tivo button again did show the prompt this time. (Yeah, I always use Tivo button for some reason instead of left arrow.)

Doesn't happen 100% time, but I haven't watched & deleted much on my Tivo lately, so this bug's appearance rate for me is pretty high.


----------



## sghogan (Mar 22, 2002)

I have the problem discussed in earlier entries in this tread. 
I am running 7.3.1-oth on a stand alone series 2 (240). 
I have 73 season pass entries. 
1. Select season pass 
2. Select a particular season pass 
3. Select View upcoming episodes 
4. Hit the left arrow 
Screen always goes back to the screen for my 45th season pass no matter which one I am viewing. 
5. Hit left again I am in the list of season passes pointing to the one I started with in #1. 

If I go to the 45th entry. Select and select view upcoming and then hit the left arrow it displays the 45th entry screen. 

Problem occurs no matter which of my 73 season pass entries I select.


----------



## mbpress (Feb 21, 2003)

I just discovered a problem w/7.3.1 on my S2 540 that I've only seen in passing elsewhere (in other forums). While watching live tv pressing thumbs up/down give unpredictable results. More time than not it will accept 1 thumb up/down (the channel banner flashes quickly) and accepts no other thumbs (gives the "bonk" incorrect input sound). One channel accepted nothing. 

I read elsewhere in the forums this may be a bug relative to having the channel display set to 'fast'. I've changed it to 'normal' with slightly better results. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I just got the 7.3.1 update on my Wekaness 700 Hour Series 2 540 Tivo yesterday. Since then everything has been very slow. I set up some transfers to run overnight and when I got up this morning the Tivo was stuck on one of the transfers and once I unplugged and plugged in the Tivo Wireless G Adapter I kept getting I think it said Loading Error 85 when I tried to access Now Playing, System Information etc. and all i could do was reboot the Tivo. Everything is still slow but it looks like the transfers are working again. It did complete a call to the Tivo service last night so i don't know if the transfer froze after the phone call or not.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

davezatz said:


> When this happened was TiVo Desktop running on any computers in your home? I've seen this a handful of times over the last few months and *suspect* it's related to my Desktop software.
> 
> Mine is pretty slow as well and the random out-of-sync banner/timebar appearances are annoying.


So after having the Tivo Application killed for about a week I can definately say that I am still experiencing the odd 'delays/shudders' within a show randomly. Wish that was the source of my problems. I have my doubts that it is the hard drive because of the time when the problem started to appear being the new software release. I'm not throwing that out entirely as a possiblity though either, I've had many experiences with failing hard drives. I think i'm going to get my RAID built this weekend and transfer all the recordings off of it just incase and anticipate rebuilding the Tivo HD.

Wishing/hoping it's a software bug


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My TiVo just upgraded to 7.3.1 last night and so far I've already noticed 3 bugs after fiddling with it for 10 minutes (2 of which I haven't seen here):

1. This morning when I first hit the TiVo button and my TiVo just hung for about 15 or 20 seconds and then the following error displayed


> Your request could not be processed because the DVR was unable to load required data. Please try again (Error 86)


After pressing select I was at the TiVo Central screen. The first thing I did was read the upgrade message which normally pops up when I hit the TiVo button (I think this is what generated the error). I deleted the message and went and looked at the system info screen and noticed it was doing a daily connection (loading data). I don't know if this is what caused the error or not. I ended up using the left arrow to back into the TiVo Central screen and then the upgrade notice message displayed (even though I had deleted it). Fortunately this seems to have been a one time thing related to the TiVo having just upgraded, since it hasn't happened again.

2. The display banner time setting (normal or quickly) does not work any more. The banner will always display between 8 to 10 seconds regardless if set to quick clear or normal clear. So far this has been the biggest annoyance to me since I have it set to quick clear and it still takes 10 seconds to go away (yes I can use the clear button to get rid of it, but still). The weird thing is sometimes when I press the Live TV button the banner will display for like 1/4 second and disappear (it will blink). This happens occasionally and only when returning to Live TV.

3. The TiVo GUI seems a might more sluggish (though since it was loading data that could be the reason). One thing I do notice is that I can actually see each line in the Now Playing list and To Do screen populate individually. It only takes a second or two for the screen to fully load, but I didn't see that in 7.2.2b. It does seem to cache the entries because paging down and back up will display the screen instantly. I have also seen the reported instance where you can see the "Play" text turn to "Resume Play", but it does so within a second.

So far the issues are minor, but it would be nice if they could be fixed.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

tallbob said:


> If anyone out there still has 7.2.x it would be very good to see actual timing changes once you upgrade to 7.3.1. Sadly, I got my download last night so I can't help out on this question.
> 
> TallBob


OK - here's my current timings for 7.2.2. I'm expected 7.3.1 any day now and will post differences.

Series 2 240, 40 hour stock, still running 7.2.2., 26 items in NPL, not in folders, sorted by date, from hitting Now Playing List in menu to full screen population, 2.8 seconds.
Page down, .9 seconds

Series 2 240, upgraded w/ 2 hard drives (not sure of size), running 7.2.2, 91 items in NPL, from hitting Now Playing List in menu to full screen population:
Folders On - 3 seconds
Folders Off, sorted by name, 1.6 seconds
Folders Off, sorted by date, 1.8 seconds


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Just a FYI, GUI speed depends on a lot of factors which can cause the speed to fluctuate. For example, the GUI speeds tends to slow down when the TiVo is doing other stuff (like doing a daily connection). Even when not doing other stuff the times can fluctuate. For example I went into the now playing list and it took 3 seconds. I did it again and it was only 2 seconds. Just keep that in mind when comparing the times for 7.3.1.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

annenoe said:


> OK - here's my current timings for 7.2.2. I'm expected 7.3.1 any day now and will post differences.
> 
> Series 2 240, 40 hour stock, still running 7.2.2., 26 items in NPL, not in folders, sorted by date, from hitting Now Playing List in menu to full screen population, 2.8 seconds.
> Page down, .9 seconds
> ...


so, I posted this at 10 am... I happened to check my sys info and saw a pending restart and so installed 7.3.1 this afternoon at 3 pm on the 240 stock (the small one).

I redid the NPL test. The first time I did it, the time was 6.5 seconds to paint full first page (up from 2.8). Boy, did I say a couple of unkind things to tivo. Then I did it again. Guess what, it is now consistently *faster* - one timed at 1.7 seconds.

Yes, I know the test is not scientific but certainly can't say the conditions were that much different. Nothing else was happening at the time. Tho' one reason for faster response might be a reindexing of database when update was installed.

All I can say is what I see - other than the first time I asked for NPL, there is really no difference.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Not sure if this one is listed but...
When watching recording, I use left arrow on wheel and it would take me back to the 'play/resume play" screen. It takes one click on my 7.2.2 machine, 2 clicks on my 7.3.1. I have to assume this a bug, not a feature.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

annenoe said:


> Not sure if this one is listed but...
> When watching recording, I use left arrow on wheel and it would take me back to the 'play/resume play" screen. It takes one click on my 7.2.2 machine, 2 clicks on my 7.3.1. I have to assume this a bug, not a feature.


I've noticed this. I thought it had something to do with the first left clearing the banner and the 2nd left actually taking you back since it only seems to happen if I try to go back shortly after I start playing.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Something else I noticed which I think was partially documented, but missing some details:

When the TiVo asks you if it can delete the program (finished watching it) and you choose yes, it takes you back to the now playing list and the program is still there for a few seconds. There is no indication that it is being deleted since it doesn't have an "X" next to it like it gets if you use the clear button from the now playing list itself. A few seconds later it just disappears. This is confusing since sometimes I think the delete didn't take. 

I also see the reported issue where if you delete something using the clear button it gets an "x" and then when it disappears it selects the 2nd item down (so if you delete the 1st item in the NP list, it makes the 3rd item the top of the list).


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

gconnery said:


> Ditto long banner display on playback of a program, regardless of whether you tell it to use a short banner display time. Very different behavior than before. Definitely worse than previous versions in my opinion.


I used to choose the "micro" sized banner, just the station name and number...that's gone! :down:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo Steve said:


> I used to choose the "micro" sized banner, just the station name and number...that's gone! :down:


Actually the micro size banner seems to work fine. It actually disappears in about 4 seconds as well as the mini-banner. It's only the full screen banner that takes about 8 seconds to go away. This is with Kid Zone off.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

morac said:


> Actually the micro size banner seems to work fine. It actually disappears in about 4 seconds as well as the mini-banner. It's only the full screen banner that takes about 8 seconds to go away. This is with Kid Zone off.


I just tried it on my Toshiba DVD recorder. When watching Live TV, I can access all 3 banner sizes just fine. But the banner that appears automagically when I hit play on something in Now Playing (not from the Program Info screen) doesn't allow the micro banner, at least when the banner first appears.

Not that I can remember if I've ever done that or if it's ever worked differently, since I use the "mini" (i.e. medium) banner almost all the time.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mearlus said:


> When playing a saved show randomly every once and awhile the show will not pause but almost freeze for 1-2 seconds then start playing again. Similar if you were playing a mpg file on a slower computer and opened up some large application which would cause all the resources to go to that new application for a few seconds while it was opening. It's hard to explain but I have seen it occur years ago on one of my old computers.


Interesting - I've seen the same thing on my DT. I thought it might be related to the fact I had a 500GB hard drive in it and not the stock 80GB.

At first I thought it was recorded like that, but using instant replay plays the video correctly.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> I just tried it on my Toshiba DVD recorder. When watching Live TV, I can access all 3 banner sizes just fine. But the banner that appears automagically when I hit play on something in Now Playing (not from the Program Info screen) doesn't allow the micro banner, at least when the banner first appears.
> 
> Not that I can remember if I've ever done that or if it's ever worked differently, since I use the "mini" (i.e. medium) banner almost all the time.


I can confirm that the "micro" banner doesn't work with recorded programs. Unfortunately I don't remember ever testing this in 7.2.2b so I don't know if this is something new or not.

The "mini" bar does though and it doesn't suffer from the long delay the the full-sized one does.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Test said:


> When I transfer a video from my pc to my tivo and watch it while it would transfer I would get an error at the end of it saying that there was a problem with the transfer and it couldnt complete (but it did), instead of the delete option...
> error: "TRANSFER INTERRUPTED - The transfer has been temporarily interrupted. The DVR or the COMPUTERNAME DVR may have been unplugged or restarted, or there maybe a problem with the network........"


Just got 7.2.1 and experience this as well. Just thought I'd add mention it since it's been a month since 'Test' posted the above and no-one else said "yeah, Me too"

On the positive tip: Using "Watch Now" no longer makes left-arrowing go back to 'Now Playing' (rather than the correct Resume/delete menu)


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

morac said:


> I can confirm that the "micro" banner doesn't work with recorded programs. Unfortunately I don't remember ever testing this in 7.2.2b so I don't know if this is something new or not.
> 
> The "mini" bar does though and it doesn't suffer from the long delay the the full-sized one does.


The full-sized bar has always stayed on the screen longer so you can read the description of the show.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

For what it's worth, the micro-bar has never been available on the DirecTiVo units when playing back a recording from the Now Playing List. From day 1, the micro-bar has only been available in Live TV.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I ran into the first bug that really bothers me in 7.3.1.

I was easily a good 45 minutes into a 90 minute show. Hit left arrow to get out of it and do something else. (Note: this was last night - I'm not 100% sure I hit left arrow...I may have hit the TiVo menu or Live TV instead.)

I came back to the show today, and "Resume playing" did not work...it took me to the beginning.

This is the very first time in the three-ish years I've had this unit that it actually forgot a show bookmark.

Going back in and out and in again, it remembers on this same show. So, I can't "reproduce it".


----------



## mazessj (May 19, 2002)

rainwater said:


> - Live Guide, right arrow to highlight the current show, then down arrow past that show, then up arrow back to the current show. The title is "To be announced" and the description is "No information available".


I have seen this problem as well. Tonight there were two episodes of House back-to-back (8:00 and 9:00) on NBC, a two-parter with the same episode title. I pressed Guide, started at 8:00, moved down to 9:00, moved back to 8:00 and the information changed to "To be announced" and "No information available." This was at about 8:55pm. Now that it is after 9:00, the problem now happens with the second episode instead of the first.

It's gotta be a bug.

TiVo model TCD649080 dual-tuner standalone Series2.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

mazessj said:


> I have seen this problem as well. Tonight there were two episodes of House back-to-back (8:00 and 9:00) on NBC, a two-parter with the same episode title. I pressed Guide, started at 8:00, moved down to 9:00, moved back to 8:00 and the information changed to "To be announced" and "No information available." This was at about 8:55pm. Now that it is after 9:00, the problem now happens with the second episode instead of the first.
> 
> It's gotta be a bug.
> 
> TiVo model TCD649080 dual-tuner standalone Series2.


I've seen this too on my Pioneer 275.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

I can't rapidly scroll forward when changing the keep until date on a program. I now have to click the right arrow once or each additional day. ie: there's no key repeat, I can't just hold it down and scroll forward two weeks quickly and easily.

I have to change the keep until very often because I don't have time to watch stuff within a couple days, so this bug affects me a lot and is VERY annoying.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I haven't actually seen this bug; for for completeness sake I thought I'd point out this thread.

It appears that the "Watch Now" menu entry isn't working correctly in the current software. 
(This is the entry you get if you are looking at the information of a show that is currently on, that should take you straight to liveTV on the channel the show is playing on)


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Ok, this might be a bug, but it is different than before I don't like it.

If I am watching a program on one tivo and for example stop it at :15 minute mark. I go to another Tivo and start a transfer just the remainder of the program. If it is an hour program, it will just transfer the remaining :45 minutes. There is no problem there. The problem is that before, when you would start watching it, the time banner would show that you are starting at the 15 minute mark. You can then see how much time you have left to be transfered. After the update, it will transfer the correct amount of video, but the time banner starts back at 0. For me it's confusing. I wish that they would keep it the way it used to work.


----------



## vegasgal47 (Aug 16, 2006)

sharkster said:


> I haven't gone through everything yet as I just got 7.3.1 on my Toshiba today, but I just have to say -
> 
> *Thanks Tivo for giving me back my 'stop' button!!!!! *


 How did you get your stop button back? Mine stopped working. I called Toshiba and they said it's a software issue - I call TIVO and they claim ignorance. LOL

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Would like to kno also. My STOP buttn has completely stopped working, and while watching a show the "select to stop recording" opton does not display on the tivoguide.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Inundated said:


> I ran into the first bug that really bothers me in 7.3.1.
> 
> I was easily a good 45 minutes into a 90 minute show. Hit left arrow to get out of it and do something else. (Note: this was last night - I'm not 100% sure I hit left arrow...I may have hit the TiVo menu or Live TV instead.)
> 
> ...


I have something similar. If you pause a show and press the Standby/Power button, Tivo does NOT bookmark your place. The show resumes at the last saved bookmark. However, if you pause the show, return to the main menu, and THEN go into Standby, the show resumes correctly.

Oh, yeah, and the menus seem slower, too.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Interesting - I've seen the same thing on my DT. I thought it might be related to the fact I had a 500GB hard drive in it and not the stock 80GB.
> 
> At first I thought it was recorded like that, but using instant replay plays the video correctly.


I have a DT with a 500 gig drive and see the same thing. I think it is some process thing and not the drive.


----------



## Braden (Dec 11, 2001)

I couldn't find a couple of these issues listed anywhere else, so I figured I would add those that I've found since the upgrade to 7.3.1.:

- The triple rewind doesn't work. I can rewind, then press the rewind button again to 2x rewind, but when I press it again to 3x rewind, it goes back to playing the program. I've tried it multiple times, both live and in recorded programs, and it doesn't work like it is supposed to. Please fix this problem.

- The menus are noticeably slower. I've seen some posts from people saying "How would you know?" and "You need to time it!!" but for me, it's to the point where, for instance, I delete a program in either the To Do or NPL, and I wait and slowly watch it disappear from my screen. It's slow.

- The "Enter" button no longer works when viewing the details of a program in the NPL, and trying to view the expanded details. I've seen posts about using the "Info" button, and this does work; however what was the reasoning for taking the functionality of the "Enter" button away? Is this a true bug, or was this done on purpose? Either way, it's not cool.

- The DVD recording, which was completely fixed with the last upgrade, has been broken again. I can still record occasionally to DVD-RW's, but not to DVD-Rs. I receive the "internal error" error message. I reboot, and I still receive the message when I attempt to record programs again.

Here's my system info:

Pioneer TiVo DVD Recorder - Model 57H
7.3.1-tak-01-2-275
Comcast Digital Cable


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

I just received 7.3.1 a couple of days ago, and I noticed 2 bugs affecting the display of repeating manual recordings in the ToDo list:


Occurrences of repeating manual recordings appear in the ToDo List a couple of days out beyond the end of program data, but the description shows the channel followed by a time unrelated to the actual start time; the date and time in the left columns are correct.
Repeating manual recordings for which there are no scheduled recordings (due to Max Episodes to Keep together with Keep Until I Delete) display a completely blank line in the None Scheduled section at the end of the ToDo List.
In both cases, highlighting the entry and pressing the right arrow displays the correct manual recording info.

I'm running a TiVo 140 series.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

OK, I've gone though the list of bugs, and I agree with many of them (like the slower UI in various places), and the 5-seconde banner that can't be disabled or shortened.

Also annoying (and not mentioned here as far as I can tell) is that the "Original Air Date" shown in the Program Details is now a day off (and lacks the century part of they year, but who really cares about that). I had used the date to keep track of daytime talk shows that I had seen (so I could watch the repeats of the ones I had missed). When one of the dates turned out to be a Sunday, I knew something was up!

I had also noticed that left-arrow from a list of shows did occasionally show the wrong show, but I didn't look into it further.

One 'enhancement' which could be considered good (once I get used to it) has to do with looking at programs in the Now Playing list. When you page up (or down) through shows, the current choice stays selected (instead of changing back to Play/Resume). This can save a button press when changing the Keep Until time for many shows in a row, but I am a creature of habit, and I am trying to break the habit of PageUp/ArrowDown/ArrowRight to be able to change the Keep Until time (I end up deleting the show instead). Once my other TiVo updates to 7.3.1, this will slowly stop being a problem, but I'd rather keep the speed I have on the To Do list, the History list, and not have to keep clearing that horrible banner whenever I play a show.

One thing that couldn't be 7.3.1's fault is an oddity that happened the night the 7.3.1 update occurred. I had a show recording from 10 to 11, and another show recording from 11 to midnight. The show from 10 to 11 recorded fine, but the show from 11 to midnight was a partial recording, and it started 25 minutes late. I'm assuming that the TiVo rebooted at 11 (instead of waiting for 2 AM), and took 25 minutes to prepare and install the update.

I still hate the fact that when using the "Save to VCR" feature, the TiVo will do a 2 AM reboot even if the "Save to VCR" is still in progress; this happened to me twice over the life of my TiVo. (Not as bad when recording to tape, but a disaster when recording multiple shows to a DVD (using an external DVR recorder), and the other shows are no longer on the TiVo.)

And to the guy with a show recorded in two pieces with a ~5 minute gap missing -- I'd say your TiVo rebooted.

Oh, my TiVo version is 7.3.1-oth-01-2-140.

EDIT: Odd - the TiVo is a 240 -- I thought the ending number matched the model (too bad I don't know what it was before, or if it matters).

EDIT: Oh great - my other TiVo just received 7.3.1, and the first thing it did was get the Error 86 when pressing the TiVo button -- did they bother to beta test this release?!?

EDIT: And one more bug I don't think I had seen on this thread - going out of Group folder mode now rarely stays with the shows that the group was with (when Sorted by name). This used to only be a problem if the list was near the beginning of the list (sigh).


----------



## vegasgal47 (Aug 16, 2006)

Stylin said:


> Would like to kno also. My STOP buttn has completely stopped working, and while watching a show the "select to stop recording" opton does not display on the tivoguide.


If you ever get this issue corrected, would you please post it on this site?

I hope the tech dept people from Tivo are reading these posts!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

vegasgal47 said:


> If you ever get this issue corrected, would you please post it on this site?
> 
> I hope the tech dept people from Tivo are reading these posts!


Issues like this should be handled by tech support. That way the correct people get the information.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Another bug I have seen (and have seen something similar in other threads) is selecting "Watch Now" from a search results in the TiVo going to LiveTV, but it doesn't change to the correct channel. It just shows the current channel the tuner is on. This is on my S2DT box. I would love to know how these bugs got through QA testing.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Another bug I have seen (and have seen something similar in other threads) is selecting "Watch Now" from a search results in the TiVo going to LiveTV, but it doesn't change to the correct channel. It just shows the current channel the tuner is on. This is on my S2DT box. I would love to know how these bugs got through QA testing.


Yeah, that's a better description of the problem than what I reported earlier:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4283181&&#post4283181


----------



## JFaust (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a Toshiba. The banner keeps changing. I prefer one narrow band across the top. If I play a recorded program and then return to live TV the banner changes to Full. If I turn the set on and off the banner changes to Full. If I hit display info a few times while switching channels the banner occasionally changes to Full. Not sure why or how this one occurs, ...when I try to duplicate the problem I cannot. Wish I could lock the banner in one narrow band across the top!


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

mearlus said:


> . . . When playing a saved show randomly every once and awhile the show will not pause but almost freeze for 1-2 seconds then start playing again. . . .


I experienced that a few times today (on my 240), and I was worried that I might be getting hard drive problems. So, one check on this thread, and my worries were behind me (and my aggravation about this 7.3.1 release was raised again). I might have been performing downloads (from Galleon) when the pauses occurred. Too bad I didn't check what time it was so I could have checked the Galleon logs to see if any actions were logged at those times.

<offtopic>And don't get me riled over those CNET updates -- taking well over a gig of space for a short 15-minute clip! That's more space than recording at Best quality! My old 60-hour TiVo is usually full, and having the CNET clips cause the deletion of shows I wanted to keep was not nice, to say the least. Plus, after I unsubscribed, I receive not just one, but two more updates.</offtopic>


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

JFaust said:


> If I hit display info a few times while switching channels the banner occasionally changes to Full...Wish I could lock the banner in one narrow band across the top!


It behaved this way even prior to the latest update, so it's not specifically related to 7.3.x. Such behavior is illogical to me, since a user preference shouldn't change unless the user actively seeks to change it, but that's the way it is.

I haven't taken notice of the other behaviors, or whether they are part of the fallout from the update.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Here's another gripe about the updates in general (yes, here I go again) . . .

Every time there is a major update, the one TiVo I have where I have specifically turned off Overlap Protection gets it turned back on again. (Why do I have this turned off on a TiVo? Because when I specifically have a season pass set to record extra time either before or after a show, I don't want that time clipped; worse, it doesn't show up in the To Do list with an asterisk when it clips off the extra time I specifically had it add, so I have to look closely at each recording to see if the time was clipped or not.) So I have this great feature disabled on one TiVo, and enabled on the other. (Why can't the TiVo software show the asterisk when it is not recording the requested program length if the part of the length being clipped is additional added time?!? This has been a 'bug' ever since the Overlap Protection was added, and it still exists with 7.3.1.)


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm too tired to read entire thread, but another bug I noticed with the latest update (which I don't care about since I don't use it) is that the thumbs up/down now barely works. Hit either key and the results will only flash at the top of the screen. Before, you'd see the thumb up/down for a bit.

This update sucks.


----------



## traya33 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello I have a tivo series 2 140 hr, i have not been able to get the updates by phone or network it goes thru the whole thing including testing the phone line and everything it comes out error a few hours after the orginal updates where put on like for example will have that days program information but nothing more, i have direct tv but not thier tivo box mine is connected to the direct tv reciver. i have restarted and reset everything the only thing i have not done is whip out everything i have a lot of stuff in there and trying to avoid that if anyone can help i would appreciate it

Thanks
Tracy for Sunny Florida


----------



## sghogan (Mar 22, 2002)

I didn't see this one listed. Not a big problem but a pain.
1. Press Guide - Current Program info displayed.
2. Press Right to current program
3. Press up or down to go to another show time on the same channel
4. Return to current time on same channel
Program guide displays "To be announced" for current program
5. Press left to return to current channel in the display and program info is now correct.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sghogan said:


> I didn't see this one listed. Not a big problem but a pain.
> 1. Press Guide - Current Program info displayed.
> 2. Press Right to current program
> 3. Press up or down to go to another show time on the same channel
> ...


Yes, this was posted before. It started happening with 7.3.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I have a pesky bug that is manifesting itself right now.

* Watching recorded program
* Hit LIVE TV button to go directly into live program, that is recording (different from first one)
* Left arrow takes me out not to the description for the live/recording show, but to the first show.
* New show starts recording on different channel, left arrow still takes me to the description of the first recorded show - not the new one that's recording, not the one that recorded before, but the first one.
* It always takes two left arrows to get out to the description, wrong as it is.
* The description in question - of the first recorded show - it loses the bookmark on it and starts at the beginning if you play it.

I don't know if this is new to 7.3.1 or 7.3, or even before, as I just encountered it. The last part of it is similar to something I posted earlier - the loss of the bookmark on a recorded show.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Inundated said:


> I have a pesky bug that is manifesting itself right now.
> 
> * Watching recorded program
> * Hit LIVE TV button to go directly into live program, that is recording (different from first one)
> ...


Using the left arrow key will definately show the wrong show descriptions. It happens in about any of the different ways you can view a show description and then go back. I have seen it in the Todo list, Searching, Wishlists, from live tv, etc.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

- Thumbs aren't necessarily being reflected on the show's banner. This has happened repeatedly to me. The times I've noticed it, I've told TiVo to record a movie from either the Suggestion List or from the Find Programs by Time or Channel area. As usual, the program description then shows one Thumb Up. After the movie is recorded, the program summary screen in Now Playing also reflects that default one Thumb Up. When I play the movie and that dratted long-lasting banner comes up, there's no Thumb showing. Going back to the summary under Now Playing will again show the Thumb. Back into the program: no Thumb. If I Thumb it from within the movie, all is well.

- As others have said, the slowness is irritating.

- Threading the deletion process is dumb. Whether in the Now Playing list or the To Do list, when I delete something, I'm also in the process of using that display. Putting an "X" next to a show and then deleting the entry several seconds later and repopulating the display just disrupts what I'm doing. The deletion process should either have remained single threaded (i.e., don't go back to the display until the deletion has occured and the display has been repopulated), or have been multi-threaded but leave the "X"ed program there until I actually leave the display. That way, no disruption of my work occurs. Actually, now that I think about it, it could be multiple-threaded, but don't go back to the display until it's repainted to reflect the deletion. Then delete silently in the background.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

DaveLessnau said:


> When I play the movie and that dratted long-lasting banner comes up


When it comes up press right. That makes it smaller, but more importantly seems to make it acknowledge the "cearl banner quickly" setting (I assume you have that set in the Display menu). Once you toggled it smaller you can keep toggling until it is big again (if you want) and it seems to remember to clear quickly the next time. (3 sec vs 6-7 sec)


----------



## NaviGATR (Feb 3, 2002)

Here's another one...

- Up arrows don't always work now. No rhyme or reasonwhat show's they will work in when trying to add them to shows in the guide. You can add a down arrow though and then add up arrows. Weird.

- And I also have the "Left Arrow" bug where I get the wrong show description when leaving a list of shows in a season pass.

- I also get the bug where I'm not getting my "Delete" options when leaving a show that I started watching while it was recording.

Typical Tivo. They'll continue to deny there are any bugs for months no matter how many people say otherwise. I'm surprised they haven't blamed all of this on hard drives. That's their usual scapegoat.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

And here's one that I haven't seen posted in this thread -- If you choose "Stop transfer" from the To Do list entry, the transfer continues; you now can now only stop the transfer from the "Now Playing" list. (Hmm, has anyone counted the number of new "issues" that 7.3 has wrought?)


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

vegasgal47 said:


> If you ever get this issue corrected, would you please post it on this site?
> 
> I hope the tech dept people from Tivo are reading these posts!





rainwater said:


> Issues like this should be handled by tech support. That way the correct people get the information.


Spoke with Tech support (funny, Rep can't "stop a recording" either) today and she basically said " Yes, we know there are problems but you'll have to wait until the next update for a fix". I asked when the next update was expected, and she didn't know, but said that the more ppl call in, the faster they'll have to work on it. I also asked if there was a way to "rollback" my update to the previous version, since I do not want kidzone ,and the answer was no.
Bottom line: I'm SOL until TiVo decides to do an update.


----------



## pzrfm (Aug 30, 2006)

What a load of crap [sorry - thats the best analogy I could come up with]!

Ever since the last [useless] KidZone update, I've been unable to use the [much used] stop button to stop a recording. A stop button that actually STOPs things seems to be a luxury to Tivo. What gives?

In addition to that, it takes FOREVER for the Guide to load up now. It seems to get slower and slower with every update. Its not just the Guide either, Tivo Central is slow as well.

What's a pzrfm to do??


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Use the old method to stop a recording in the meantime. While it's recording, press the record button and a confirmation dialog will pop up asking if you want to stop the recording. Tell it yes.


----------



## tommy275 (Jun 8, 2003)

DaveLessnau said:


> - Threading the deletion process is dumb.


agree. i'm not one to complain about TiVo, but between this ridiculous functionality in the user interface and the slowness, I have to think someone over there isn't paying attention to how people use the thing.  honestly i just can't believe how slow TiVo has gotten since i first started using it 3 years ago.

i'd also like a way to bulk delete the "recently deleted" folder. i have a huge hard drive that isn't anywhere near full, but since there's so much stuff in the recently deleted folder, just about all programs in "now playing" have an indication that they'll be deleted soon to make room for other programs. i shouldn't be staring at yellow dots and exclamation points in yellow dots when i have 250GB hard drive.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's a new one. I got one of those thumbs up to record which I did and chose 2nd option so I could view the upcoming showings and record a later showing. I did this, but when I backed out the the "your recording has been scheduled" screen I got an error #32 (could not load program data). This has been reported before, but here's the new part. I tried pressing select at this screen, then tried pressing back a few times, but nothing happened. About 5 seconds later the screen backed out to a blank screen with just the background. 10 seconds later my TiVo rebooted. Doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

pzrfm said:


> What a load of crap [sorry - thats the best analogy I could come up with]!
> 
> Ever since the last [useless] KidZone update, I've been unable to use the [much used] stop button to stop a recording. A stop button that actually STOPs things seems to be a luxury to Tivo. What gives?
> 
> ...


Well, in a month, the answer will be "Buy a Series 3".


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tommy275 said:


> agree. i'm not one to complain about TiVo, but between this ridiculous functionality in the user interface and the slowness, I have to think someone over there isn't paying attention to how people use the thing.  honestly i just can't believe how slow TiVo has gotten since i first started using it 3 years ago.
> 
> i'd also like a way to bulk delete the "recently deleted" folder. i have a huge hard drive that isn't anywhere near full, but since there's so much stuff in the recently deleted folder, just about all programs in "now playing" have an indication that they'll be deleted soon to make room for other programs. i shouldn't be staring at yellow dots and exclamation points in yellow dots when i have 250GB hard drive.


The recently deleted has nothing to do with that as far as I know. And the size of the harddrive has little to do with it too.


----------



## lafnboy (Jul 14, 2004)

tommy275 said:


> agree. i'm not one to complain about TiVo, but between this ridiculous functionality in the user interface and the slowness, I have to think someone over there isn't paying attention to how people use the thing.  honestly i just can't believe how slow TiVo has gotten since i first started using it 3 years ago.
> 
> i'd also like a way to bulk delete the "recently deleted" folder. i have a huge hard drive that isn't anywhere near full, but since there's so much stuff in the recently deleted folder, just about all programs in "now playing" have an indication that they'll be deleted soon to make room for other programs. i shouldn't be staring at yellow dots and exclamation points in yellow dots when i have 250GB hard drive.


Those "yellow dots and exclamation points in yellow dots" are based on the Keep Until dates. They have nothing to do with how much free disk space you have.

If more space is needed for a new recording, the recordings in the recently deleted folder are the first to go, before the "yellows".

But I do agree with you, a bulk delete for the recently deleted folder would be good. I like to keep my "private recordings" in there. When I want to watch one, I RECOVER it.

Laf


----------



## tommy275 (Jun 8, 2003)

lafnboy said:


> Those "yellow dots and exclamation points in yellow dots" are based on the Keep Until dates. They have nothing to do with how much free disk space you have.
> 
> If more space is needed for a new recording, the recordings in the recently deleted folder are the first to go, before the "yellows".


my recordings are all "keep until space needed." they all start off with no yellow warning, and always did pre-latest update. they only got a yellow warning after "now playing" started filling up. now they get one pretty much within a day, even though "now playing" doesn't have a whole lot in it relative to the disk size.

one could reasonbly assume that the yellow dots, the warnings if you will, appear when TiVo determines that disk space is running low, and that recording "may be deleted to make room for other recordings" (Tivo's words, not mine). when i have 250 items in my deleted recordings "folder", then i guess tivo thinks i have less space that i really do. so, even though i have only a handful of recordings in "now playing", they almost all have dots. Clearly they are in no danger of being deleted, yet they're in yellow status. they shouldn't have a warning at all.

the point being, of course, TiVo seems to include the Delete Recordings folder when computing how much disk space is left and how soon it needs to put the yellow warnings next to the "now playing" recordings, rather than ignoring it, and taking into account only those recordings in "now playing." i see no other explanation for why a brand new recording gets a yellow warning even though i have plenty of room.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

tommy275 said:


> one could reasonbly assume that the yellow dots, the warnings if you will, appear when TiVo determines that disk space is running low, and that recording "may be deleted to make room for other recordings" (Tivo's words, not mine). when i have 250 items in my deleted recordings "folder", then i guess tivo thinks i have less space that i really do. so, even though i have only a handful of recordings in "now playing", they almost all have dots. Clearly they are in no danger of being deleted, yet they're in yellow status. they shouldn't have a warning at all.


You could assume that, but you'd be completely wrong. When you set up a recording, it has a default period that it must be kept for (3 days, I think). You can extend that time when you set up the recording. As soon as that time expires, the yellow ball appears. This tells you that the TiVo theoretically could delete those recordings, if it needed the space. It does *not* mean that the TiVo is low on space or that the recordings actually will be deleted anytime soon. I have two large TiVos and each has yellow-ball, exclamation point recordings that have been there for months and months and months. The reason they have a warning is simply so I know at a glance that they may not survive if I schedule a 100-hour marathon of some sort.

Nor does the recently deleted recordings folder have any impact on your recording space. Those are scheduled to be overwritten and they will be overwritten whenever the TiVo needs to do so. In the meantime, they are available for undeletion if you choose. They do not take any space away from anything else. They are not part of the space-available calculation. It is simply a convenience in case you actually delete something you want to keep. There is no need to "delete" them again.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

MMG said:


> Use the old method to stop a recording in the meantime. While it's recording, press the record button and a confirmation dialog will pop up asking if you want to stop the recording. Tell it yes.


Thanks, but it doesn't work, nor does it work when you bring up the "Guide", and press "select" to stop the recording.
So far the only thing that works is:
-Selecting another channel using the "Guide", it'll ask if you want to stop current recording. Prior to update, simply pressing channelup/down gave this prompt, but not anymore...
-Going into the "Now Playing" list and selecting "stop recording"...

I can live with all the other bugs for awhile, but losing the "stop" ability, and not being able to "resume" where a program left off are the most annoying to me.


----------



## netscape (Aug 10, 2004)

I am also getting annoyed with the samething. I have scheduled my recordings but sometimes, i am free to watch those program live then I want to stop recording but STOP button will not work. I was so pissed off thinking my remote stopped working but it was working well on recorded programs.

Even programming guide takes forever to come.

Is this known to Tivo and are they working on this or we have to live with this?



Stylin said:


> Thanks, but it doesn't work, nor does it work when you bring up the "Guide", and press "select" to stop the recording.
> So far the only thing that works is:
> -Selecting another channel using the "Guide", it'll ask if you want to stop current recording. Prior to update, simply pressing channelup/down gave this prompt, but not anymore...
> -Going into the "Now Playing" list and selecting "stop recording"...
> ...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ruth said:


> You could assume that, but you'd be completely wrong. When you set up a recording, it has a default period that it must be kept for (3 days, I think). You can extend that time when you set up the recording. As soon as that time expires, the yellow ball appears.


You get 24 hours of no dot, 24 hours of yellow dot (no exclamation point), and then it changes to yellow dot exclamation point.

You can also extend that time at any point after recording, just by adjusting the keep until date.


----------



## tommy275 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> You get 24 hours of no dot, 24 hours of yellow dot (no exclamation point), and then it changes to yellow dot exclamation point.
> 
> You can also extend that time at any point after recording, just by adjusting the keep until date.


that explanation makes the most sense, although i haven't necessarily noticed a yellow dot after just 1 day on all recordings (mine all default to "keep until space needed.").

that's a shame, as the warnings are really meaningless if not tied at least to disk space, or more accurately, tied to an impending event (deletion to make room for more recordings). you can ostensibly have an entire "now playing" list filled with yellows/exclamations, which is really pointless.

but, this is not a 7.3.1 issue, so i'll sign off. thanks everyone for the feedback. i'm not quite as pissed at the deleted folder as i was, although i'm more pissed at the dots now.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

MickeS said:


> pzrfm said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of crap [sorry - thats the best analogy I could come up with]!
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of. Maybe Tivo management wants the S2 to run sluggish. That way people are more inclined to purchase the S3 model.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

SystemJinx said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Maybe Tivo management wants the S2 to run sluggish. That way people are more inclined to purchase the S3 model.


That's crazy talk. 

The S3 is not meant to be a replacement for the S2. Now the DT S2 model is another story...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> That's crazy talk.
> 
> The S3 is not meant to be a replacement for the S2. Now the DT S2 model is another story...


But you do have to wonder what kind of resources they are putting into fixing this issue when they are obviously busy with the S3 software. Judging by this release, they have definately made the S3 a bigger priority. Otherwise, these bugs would of never made it through QA without being fixed.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

DaveLessnau said:


> - Thumbs aren't necessarily being reflected on the show's banner. This has happened repeatedly to me. The times I've noticed it, I've told TiVo to record a movie from either the Suggestion List or from the Find Programs by Time or Channel area. As usual, the program description then shows one Thumb Up. After the movie is recorded, the program summary screen in Now Playing also reflects that default one Thumb Up. When I play the movie and that dratted long-lasting banner comes up, there's no Thumb showing. Going back to the summary under Now Playing will again show the Thumb. Back into the program: no Thumb. If I Thumb it from within the movie, all is well.


Since I don't watch much live tv, I didn't notice this before. But, these missing Thumbs from the program banner in the show aren't solely in recorded programs. They're also missing from some live programming. Last night, I was watching a bit of something on live tv. I popped up the banner and noted it wasn't Thumbed. Pretty sure that I'd Thumbed that show, I checked a bunch of other locations for that guide data (Find Programs, the livetv Guide, etc.). All of them were properly marked. Still, bringing the banner up in Live TV had no Thumbs.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Just was given a a TCD24008A w/ 7.3.1-oth and a LIFETIME sub. 

Using this on a TV that doesn't have parental controls. Using Kidzone, setup same way as my two 540 boxes. 

I can't manually add transferred shows to the kidzone on the 240. It works fine with on the 540s. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVoJimmy said:


> Just was given a a TCD24008A w/ 7.3.1-oth and a LIFETIME sub.
> 
> Using this on a TV that doesn't have parental controls. Using Kidzone, setup same way as my two 540 boxes.
> 
> ...


TivoPony says it is by design.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4122859&&#post4122859

You positive you can add non-tivo transferred shows to KidZone on your 540?


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry, should have given more detail. Shows that were recorded on the 540s that I manually added to Kidzone on the 540s. Then I transferred them to the 240 since this will be the 'Kids' Tivo, the 240 does not allow adding to Kidzone.

Hope that makes sense........


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVoJimmy said:


> Hope that makes sense........


It does and it doesn't. Should work. I have a 240 and a 540. I'll have to give that a try later.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> It does and it doesn't. Should work. I have a 240 and a 540. I'll have to give that a try later.


One thing I have noticed is the ratings when I go to info on the shows not being allowed on the Kidzone of the 240:

MPAA Rating: NR
Content Rating: Rated NR
Rating: TV-G

But I can transfer these type of rated shows back and forth between the 540s and add them to Kidzone.

Puzzling....


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

dcomiskey said:


> This update sucks.


Quoted for truth.

Gawd this is horrible. Glacial operation, dozens if not hundreds of *very* visible bugs, and no indication that tivo even thinks any of this is a problem. "Blah blah, not listening to you".

Why do I get the feeling that S2 users are doing to be stuck with this miserable 7.3.1 version forever, while they just move onto the S3?


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't know whether to blame the "upgrade" or if it's a new Zap2it policy, but the guide now has removed the (R) designation from programs that are reruns so that it is no longer possible to easily determine whether shows are old or new (without going though the hassle of checking info to check original air date)?

And even when you check info, strangely, what seem to be the new season's Jeopardy shows have original air dates of 9/30/1984. That's when the Trebeck version debuted. Unless they're planning to air classics.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

another user to add to the list who feel the 7.3.1 update slowed things down tremendously.


----------



## mhorowitz (Sep 7, 2006)

Series 2 540, version 7.3.1, with an added hard drive, and built-in cable tuner. 

When I'm watching live tv, if I channel up or channel down, it takes over a second for the banner to update and the video to render. In fact, the banner takes longer to redraw, which means it will sometimes say I'm watching channel N when I can see the program on channel N+1 on screen. If I press the button repeatedly, it queues up all the presses without updating anything on screen, and then jumps to the final channel all at once. 

Before the upgrade (and still on my old S1 running 3.x), channel up/down would update the banner instantly, even if I repeatedly pressed or held down the button, and it would render pretty quickly after that. On the S2 after the upgrade, channel surfing is extremely painful, much more so than before, or on the S1. 

On the other hand, I haven't noticed any unusual delay rendering the NPL or program guide, which is different from what a lot of people have been reporting. 

I sure hope TiVo puts out a release which fixes these latency issues soon. They're very user-visible, and very frustrating.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Gawd this is horrible. Glacial operation, dozens if not hundreds of *very* visible bugs, and no indication that tivo even thinks any of this is a problem. "Blah blah, not listening to you".
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that S2 users are doing to be stuck with this miserable 7.3.1 version forever, while they just move onto the S3?


Yep. That just about sums up my feelings, too. At least version 3.0 was a good version for our S1s to be frozen at. 7.3.1 is an embarassment for TiVo and a PITA to users.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

Just curious if/when ANYONE from Tivo is going to comment on when we can expect a FIX for this update. I'm growing increasingly frustrated with the pathetic speed my Tivo now displays on just about every level. 

On the good side, all of a sudden my Tivo is showing my converted MPGs on my Mac...


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I had to unhook my 540 - 700 Hour Tivo from the cable outlet because it was recording screwy video again. I think that the 7.3.1 update is too taxing for the hard drive. I hooked it up just to the video imputs of my tv and I use MRV to transfer shows from my other two Tivos to the 540. So far the recording of the transfers has gone smoothly, no problems. As long as it doesn't have to record a live buffer or tv shows off of cable everything is great.


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> Just curious if/when ANYONE from Tivo is going to comment on when we can expect a FIX for this update. I'm growing increasingly frustrated with the pathetic speed my Tivo now displays on just about every level.
> 
> On the good side, all of a sudden my Tivo is showing my converted MPGs on my Mac...


About time something good comes to "the rest of us." Maybe someday--if they ever get around to fixing anything else--they might give us Mac users TiVo to go.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> Just curious if/when ANYONE from Tivo is going to comment on when we can expect a FIX for this update. I'm growing increasingly frustrated with the pathetic speed my Tivo now displays on just about every level.


I don't think Tivo has publicly said anything about the 7.3.1 performance issues people are seeing. Except for the comment that they knew it would negatively affect a certain percentage of tivo owners.

If I missed a 'Tivo' post about it, someone please link.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

timr_42 said:


> If I am watching a program on one tivo and for example stop it at :15 minute mark. I go to another Tivo and start a transfer just the remainder of the program. If it is an hour program, it will just transfer the remaining :45 minutes. There is no problem there. The problem is that before, when you would start watching it, the time banner would show that you are starting at the 15 minute mark. You can then see how much time you have left to be transfered. After the update, it will transfer the correct amount of video, but the time banner starts back at 0. For me it's confusing. I wish that they would keep it the way it used to work.


I'm with you. This is annoying and flat out inaccurate. I hope it's a bug they fix, rather than an intentional change.


----------



## Bimwad (Jul 4, 2005)

Stu_Bee said:


> I don't think Tivo has publicly said anything about the 7.3.1 performance issues people are seeing. Except for the comment that they knew it would negatively affect a certain percentage of tivo owners.
> 
> If I missed a 'Tivo' post about it, someone please link.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4316712&&#post4316712

Hopefully, now that the S3 has been foised upon the world, they can get cracking on a 7.3.1b instead of an interminable wait for 7.3.2.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

bkane said:


> another user to add to the list who feel the 7.3.1 update slowed things down tremendously.


Me too!


----------



## lgraffx (Aug 6, 2002)

... the new season's Jeopardy shows have original air dates of 9/30/1984. That's when the Trebeck version debuted. Unless they're planning to air classics.[/QUOTE]

The correct air dates are now indicated in info. Thank goodness for small favors, so we can at least tell if the show is current. :up:


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Its easy to reproduce the problem. Start watching a program (or resume watching), hit the left key, when the screen appears hit enter or play to continue watching and it will start up at the previously saved position.


Mine (S2) doesn't do this. It resumes at the point where I I hit the left arrow. 
Not sure what you mean by "previously saved position" though. I tried it from a resuem point, let it play for a few minutes, then left-arrow-Select / Play, and it picks up where it was interrupted by the arrow key.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Bimwad said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4316712&&#post4316712


Thanks...I hadn't seen that post from TivoPony. Wish I could get an RSS Feed of just the Tivo Employee posts.

Although it stops short of saying they didn't realize it would be such a big issue for certain models prior to rollout, it's good to see some type of acknowledgement of the problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> Thanks...I hadn't seen that post from TivoPony. Wish I could get an RSS Feed of just the Tivo Employee posts.
> 
> Although it stops short of saying they didn't realize it would be such a big issue for certain models prior to rollout, it's good to see some type of acknowledgement of the problem.


Of course no TiVo employee has even acknowledged that they are working to fix the numerous user interface bugs. The only post I see is the one about the Guide look ahead bug. Other than that, its like these bugs don't exist.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dwarner said:


> Mine (S2) doesn't do this. It resumes at the point where I I hit the left arrow.
> Not sure what you mean by "previously saved position" though. I tried it from a resuem point, let it play for a few minutes, then left-arrow-Select / Play, and it picks up where it was interrupted by the arrow key.


It depends on how fast your screen refreshes. On mine, it can take several seconds for the Play to turn to Resume. If you hit it before it changes, it starts at the beginning. Also exiting a program using LiveTV will not always save the position.

Btw, I can not believe how annoying it is for it to show the red recording icon even after the show has finished recording. This is the source of many of the delete confirmation bugs. Maybe they will fix it in 2007 if not, then hopefully by 2008.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Of course no TiVo employee has even acknowledged that they are working to fix the numerous user interface bugs


Maybe they are worried that any such admission would end up on the front page of Engadget with "Tivo verifies current Version full of Bugs"


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> Maybe they are worried that any such admission would end up on the front page of Engadget with "Tivo verifies current Version full of Bugs"


Yeah, well maybe they wouldn't need to do any of this if they didn't release a buggy version to begin with?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Yeah, well maybe they wouldn't need to do any of this if they didn't release a buggy version to begin with?


good point
--
Alan


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I had posted this stand-alone but it belongs with this thread...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have two S2 TiVos, both with 7.3.1. One spends most of its time in KidZone and the other never does (nor is KZ enabled). Shortly after 7.3 came out, I had noticed that the KZ TiVo allowed the channel up/down button to step thru channels that were *not* included in the KZ list. The 7.3.1 update fixed that.

Now I've noticed a similar problem in *non*-KZ mode on the TiVo that has KZ active. When I'm running that TiVo in *non*-KZ mode (after entering the password), the up/down channel button steps thru a bunch of channels that are *not* selected in the Channel List (no check box and no favorite thumb). So I'm now stepping thru about 70 channels, 40 which I don't get (so blue-screen) and about a dozen which include several Spanish stations, home shopping, C-Span, etc. This is not true on the other (non-KZ enabled) TiVo, where the channel up/down button doesn't show the channels that aren't selected in the Channel List.

No testing, no testing, no testing...


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Anybody else notice that in KidZone, you can't go into Standby? I have to Tivo-branded units (240, 540) and neither will Standby in KidZone. FWIW, I have a universal remote with one-button standby, so I don't have to go through the various menu options to get there. But the units ignore the Standby button when in KidZone. Anybody with a Sony unit have the same problem? (They have dedicated "Power" buttons, IIRC.)


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but my TiVo has started freezing for no aparent reason. I just did a clear and delete everything. It hasn't even recorded anything since I did that. But if I leave it just for a few hours the network adapter will not be recognized and I will have to unplug the adapter and plug it back in. Then just recently I hit the TiVo button and it just gave me an error and wouldn't do anything so I had to unplug it and plug it back in and let it boot back up. Besides the fact that it is extremely slow as well. I sure as hell hope there is going to be an update so I dont have so many problems.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but occasionally I'll turn on my TV and find that I'm about 10 to 15 seconds behind the LiveTV buffer when I'm positive I was at the "Live" position when I last viewed it.

I've also on occasion (though very infrequently) seen video glitches which disappear when I go back and watch them again.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I thought I'd seen this posted before, but just in case, I'll relate my latest bug. We had left the TiVo paused for over a half hour and the buffer had filled. Shortly after we returned to the TiVo, we got the standard prompt for changing the channel for a scheduled recording. We said "yep, go ahead." That prompt screen wouldn't go away. The TiVo appeared to start recording at the proper time, but our screen still showed the old buffer (for stuff we didn't want to see because the show had changed and the buffer was full of the new show) and the prompt. None of the remote's buttons would do anything. My guess is that we would have had to watch that screen until the buffer ran out. Since we wanted to watch TV our way instead of watching an unwanted buffer with a superimposed prompt for a half an hour, I pulled the plug on the TiVo and did a cold boot. When it came up, it started recording the show again (as it should -- oddly, there was no partial recording of the first few minutes while we were fighting with the buffer). Getting a TiVo stuck by confirming a prompt to record a scheduled show is unacceptable. The slowness is an irritation. The non-functioning Thumbs is an irritation. The bug I'm reporting below is an irritation. But, THIS goes beyond the pale. I'm actually researching TiVo alternatives and I'm one of the TiVo early adopters.

Another bug I've noticed is that when we permanently delete shows from the Deleted Shows list, the list does't stay where the deletion took place. If I delete from the last page, it puts me at the bottom of the first page instead of the bottom of the last page when it returns from the deletion process.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DaveLessnau said:


> I thought I'd seen this posted before, but just in case, I'll relate my latest bug. We had left the TiVo paused for over a half hour and the buffer had filled. Shortly after we returned to the TiVo, we got the standard prompt for changing the channel for a scheduled recording. We said "yep, go ahead." That prompt screen wouldn't go away.


I have reported this before but was told that not enough people have this issue so its not worth fixing.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Is there more to it than watching Live TV within the buffer and a scheduled recording starts up? That doesn't seem like it would be a rare occurence to me. It's taken a while for us to run into it. But, then, we don't watch Live TV much (which might be the answer right there).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DaveLessnau said:


> Is there more to it than watching Live TV within the buffer and a scheduled recording starts up? That doesn't seem like it would be a rare occurence to me. It's taken a while for us to run into it. But, then, we don't watch Live TV much (which might be the answer right there).


It only seems to occur during long recordings (2 or more hours).


----------

